# CARL CASPER LOUISVILLE KY FEB 19,20,21



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

i know they moved the other topic,,so lets see what everyones bringing??
single
double 
radical
dancers


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

Noone is bringing shit.... Obama gots us all fucked up... :thumbsdown:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

ill have to singles ,the black 63 on bumper i hope.an our red cutty bangen :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

i hope to bring a double  Ls monte 
i havent even picked up the car yet though :0


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 3 2009, 06:06 PM~15552870
> *i hope to bring a double   Ls monte
> i havent even picked up the car yet though :0
> *


We can start on it the week before :biggrin:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 3 2009, 06:06 PM~15552870
> *i hope to bring a double   Ls monte
> i havent even picked up the car yet though :0
> *


i know how you roll ive been watchen you put shit on bumper for yrs.hopefully this yr my shit will be on bumper


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Nov 3 2009, 06:25 PM~15553050
> *We can start on it the week before :biggrin:
> *


i really need my grille guard rechromed


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Nov 3 2009, 06:34 PM~15553135
> *i know how you roll ive been watchen you put shit on bumper for yrs.hopefully this yr my shit will be on bumper
> *


thanks bro,,just doing a simple double for now,,nothing flashy just to the point


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 3 2009, 06:39 PM~15553185
> *thanks bro,,just doing a simple double for now,,nothing flashy just to the point
> *


cool is it gonna be like the cutty at back bumper bash :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Nov 3 2009, 06:25 PM~15553050
> *We can start on it the week before :biggrin:
> *


you know it,,ive got like 3 frames to wrap before i can even start on that one,,actually 4 if i consider the one for my 63 but that one might take a minute


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Nov 3 2009, 06:40 PM~15553203
> *cool is it gonna be like the cutty at back bumper bash :biggrin:
> *


yeah but a little more nasty :biggrin:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 3 2009, 06:43 PM~15553235
> *yeah but a little more nasty :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

I'll be bringin a single :cheesy:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 3 2009, 09:06 PM~15552870
> *i hope to bring a double   Ls monte
> i havent even picked up the car yet though :0
> *



GTFO!!!!!! LOL


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

Pinky better have snow tires on that ls or a trailer hitch on the caddy to tow it there. Lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Nov 4 2009, 08:07 AM~15558423
> *Pinky better have snow tires on that ls or a trailer hitch on the caddy to tow it there. Lol
> *


ha ha :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Nov 4 2009, 07:39 AM~15558285
> *GTFO!!!!!! LOL
> *


what are you laughing at :biggrin: plenty of time


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

you can use my truck for awhile if you need to....


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Nov 4 2009, 02:05 PM~15561581
> *you can use my truck for awhile if you need to....
> *


thanks bro il let ya know if i need to


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)




----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

well this topic sucks :biggrin:


----------



## Rags2Bitches (Sep 7, 2007)

who all's gonna be showin up there??


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 5 2009, 09:34 AM~15568492
> *well this topic sucks :biggrin:
> *



Its all your fault...........Everybody quit talking when you said you was bringing something. lol :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 5 2009, 08:34 AM~15568492
> *well this topic sucks :biggrin:
> *


No......February sucks!! :biggrin:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 5 2009, 09:53 AM~15570085
> *Its all your fault...........Everybody quit talking when you said you was bringing something. lol  :biggrin:
> *


no shit i guess they all got scurrrreddd


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 5 2009, 12:53 PM~15570085
> *Its all your fault...........Everybody quit talking when you said you was bringing something. lol  :biggrin:
> *


im gonna bust both of your asses....JK :biggrin: .you be sure to bring your brothers car with six batteries that your talkin about breakin everyone off with and you or him hit the switch. LOL none of that jason has to hop my car for me stuff....lol


There was that better? LOL


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 5 2009, 12:55 PM~15570120
> *No......February sucks!!  :biggrin:
> *



this man makes a valid point......but if you got nothing else going on in those cold months its kinda like a kick start to the season......


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

I'll be there, what hotel is good to stay at?


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 187_Regal, dlinehustler


TED!!!! whats going on brother?


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

In response to Dale's question (stillchippin)


when we had our picnic we made the Fern Valley Inn the preffered hotel. Everyone seemed to like it....really close to the show....and your favorite establishment....trixies....lol


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Nov 5 2009, 03:57 PM~15572573
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 187_Regal, dlinehustler
> TED!!!! whats going on brother?
> *


Shit, just dropped in to see some shit talking. What's good with you homie.....


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Nov 5 2009, 03:58 PM~15572593
> *In response to Dale's question (stillchippin)
> when we had our picnic we made the Fern Valley Inn the preffered hotel. Everyone seemed to like it....really close to the show....and your favorite establishment....trixies....lol*


Thats all i need to hear!! :biggrin:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

http://www.trixies.com/


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Nov 5 2009, 05:00 PM~15572622
> *Shit, just dropped in to see some shit talking.  What's good with you homie.....
> *



same here just chillin workin.....


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rags2Bitches_@Nov 5 2009, 07:09 AM~15568596
> *who all's gonna be showin up there??
> *


theres always a ton of cars in the hop,,lots of locals,,but all cool people for sure,,its a great time


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 5 2009, 09:53 AM~15570085
> *Its all your fault...........Everybody quit talking when you said you was bringing something. lol  :biggrin:
> *


shit could there be a WESTSIDE SWEEP :0 LOL JK but not really :biggrin: 

i think randy's entering the dance :0 hes been practising his moves :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Nov 5 2009, 04:55 PM~15572553
> *im gonna bust both of your asses....JK :biggrin: .you be sure to bring your brothers car with six batteries that your talkin about breakin everyone off with and you or him hit the switch. LOL none of that jason has to hop my car for me stuff....lol
> There was that better? LOL
> *



what ever you say master of the mis hit. :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

wtf still got no respose from anyone :biggrin: damnit we getting old :0


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 6 2009, 08:08 AM~15580034
> *what ever you say master of the mis hit.  :biggrin:
> *



i would rather be master of the mis hit than master of passing off the switch....only two people have hit my switch other than me and it wasnt in a competition.....it was to see how i was doing......just practice up player.......cause its either you or kyle....

i tried to talk shit to jason look up a few posts....but me talkin shit to you is like pissing in the wind.......lol


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Nov 6 2009, 10:07 AM~15580388
> *i would rather be master of the mis hit than master of passing off the switch....only two people have hit my switch other than me and it wasnt in a competition.....it was to see how i was doing......just practice up player.......cause its either you or kyle....
> 
> i tried to talk shit to jason look up a few posts....but me talkin shit to you is like pissing in the wind.......lol
> *



It not my car so you are preching to the wrong choir.  Keep talking though but be careful because you might choke on all that bullshit. :cheesy:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

sold the 64 and the monte so we aint got shit, and we know tommy aint going to a show called carl casper loloolololol


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Nov 6 2009, 07:07 AM~15580388
> *i would rather be master of the mis hit than master of passing off the switch....only two people have hit my switch other than me and it wasnt in a competition.....it was to see how i was doing......just practice up player.......cause its either you or kyle....
> 
> i tried to talk shit to jason look up a few posts....but me talkin shit to you is like pissing in the wind.......lol
> *


yeah i know,,you know your the man


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 6 2009, 07:12 AM~15580405
> *sold the 64 and the monte so we aint got shit, and we know tommy aint going to a show called carl casper loloolololol
> *


damnit son :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Nov 5 2009, 03:56 PM~15572567
> *this man makes a valid point......but if you got nothing else going on in those cold months its kinda like a kick start to the season......
> *



Only problem is usually there is something in the works and every weekend counts! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 6 2009, 11:16 AM~15580759
> *Only problem is usually there is something in the works and every weekend counts!    :biggrin:
> *



I still hear bullshit flowing. :uh: 




:biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 6 2009, 10:40 AM~15581590
> *I still hear bullshit flowing.  :uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


It only takes me a year to build a monte....not 20!!! :0 :0 :biggrin: :wave: lol


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 6 2009, 02:25 PM~15582687
> *It only takes me a year to build a monte....not 20!!!  :0  :0  :biggrin: :wave: lol
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 

What a dick. Don't you think I know this already.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

:0 :0 damnn burn ha ha my duddies


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 6 2009, 11:05 AM~15580657
> *yeah i know,,you know your the man
> *


im just tryin to be like you big guy......lol


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 6 2009, 10:10 AM~15580400
> *It not my car so you are preching to the wrong choir.      Keep talking though but be careful because you might choke on all that bullshit.  :cheesy:
> *



you built it didnt you.....so atleast im in the right church....lol.....


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

the 62 will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Nov 6 2009, 06:42 PM~15585123
> *you built it didnt you.....so atleast im in the right church....lol.....
> *



Your right, ok I will be on the switch you just make sure you go build your car like I told you to so it will actually work for once. :0


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 6 2009, 11:58 PM~15588826
> *Your right, ok I will be on the switch you just make sure you go build your car like I told you to so it will actually work for once.  :0
> *


Tim leave russ alone................... :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*Rumor has it i might be at This Show!!!*


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Nov 7 2009, 10:40 AM~15591217
> *Rumor has it i might be at This Show!!!
> *



:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Nov 7 2009, 11:40 AM~15591217
> *Rumor has it i might be at This Show!!!
> *


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)




----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

bump :cheesy:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Nov 7 2009, 01:40 PM~15591217
> *Rumor has it i might be at This Show!!!
> *


THAT WILL BE STRAIGHT :thumbsup: HOPEFULLY MINE WILL ACTUALLY BE HITTIN


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

so EXCITED





















for the show


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Nov 8 2009, 11:49 AM~15598238
> *THAT WILL BE STRAIGHT  :thumbsup:  HOPEFULLY MINE WILL  ACTUALLY BE HITTIN
> *


*man! ill be sure to get it hittin! I see you be workin on it is seem to hit better at Tulsa then Louisville! That's progress Homie that's what counts!* :biggrin:


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 6 2009, 10:12 AM~15580405
> *sold the 64 and the monte so we aint got shit, and we know tommy aint going to a show called carl casper loloolololol
> *



me too, sold my shits...... I'm in the carpentry gig now, ballin' :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Nov 8 2009, 04:20 PM~15599890
> *me too, sold my shits...... I'm in the carpentry gig now, ballin'  :biggrin:
> *


you sold the pink???


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

ttt


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

should be picking up the Ls this week,got most of suspension done,,and getting ready to start on frame next week or so


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 10 2009, 07:05 AM~15617890
> *should be picking up the Ls this week,got most of suspension done,,and getting ready to start on frame next week or so
> *



:0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 10 2009, 08:40 AM~15618811
> *:0  :0  :0  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 10 2009, 06:05 AM~15617890
> *should be picking up the Ls this week,got most of suspension done,,and getting ready to start on frame next week or so
> *



That will make 3 new WESTSIDE frames that will be done in the next week or so :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

yep our break is over :0


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Nov 10 2009, 04:33 PM~15623431
> *That will make 3 new WESTSIDE frames that will be done in the next week or so :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 7 2009, 01:58 AM~15588826
> *Your right, ok I will be on the switch you just make sure you go build your car like I told you to so it will actually work for once.  :0
> *



do you need a hug?


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)




----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Nov 10 2009, 06:33 PM~15623431
> *That will make 3 new WESTSIDE frames that will be done in the next week or so :0  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Nov 10 2009, 09:53 PM~15626098
> *do you need a hug?
> *



No but you need a car that actually hops. :cheesy: I feel bad for you having car done for so long and never hitting bumper.


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 11 2009, 10:15 AM~15631354
> *No but you need a car that actually hops.  :cheesy:  I feel bad for you having car done for so long and never hitting bumper.
> *



i do have a car that hops........do you? :0 i mean hitting a pot hole in the denali doesnt count either......


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

you guys are crazy :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

the question of the day is------------


whos gona win more hops?????ohio/ky/indiana/michigan/chicago :0 :0 :0 





ohio's got my vote :biggrin:


----------



## 507$MR.jr$ (Sep 21, 2006)




----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 10 2009, 08:05 AM~15617890
> *should be picking up the Ls this week,got most of suspension done,,and getting ready to start on frame next week or so
> *


Fix my caddy fuckface! :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Nov 11 2009, 05:09 PM~15636690
> *Fix my caddy fuckface! :biggrin:
> *


go put your breathing mask on fuker :biggrin:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 11 2009, 07:48 PM~15636466
> *you guys are crazy :biggrin:
> *



tim knows i got love for him and NO ****.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

yeah i know


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 11 2009, 04:59 PM~15636571
> *the question of the day is------------
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :nono: :nono: VOTE KY everyone builden somethen for 2010 :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Nov 12 2009, 05:56 PM~15648317
> *:twak:  :nono:  :nono: VOTE KY everyone builden somethen for 2010 :biggrin:
> *



You can build a 100 hoppers but will they work :dunno: :biggrin: 20 inches not going to do it :0


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

finally got a spark out of someone :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Nov 12 2009, 07:00 PM~15648348
> *You can build a 100 hoppers but will they work :dunno:  :biggrin: 20 inches not going to do it :0
> *


Russ hits 22 inches.................:dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Nov 12 2009, 06:00 PM~15648348
> *You can build a 100 hoppers but will they work :dunno:  :biggrin: 20 inches not going to do it :0
> *


i had lots of respect for you an pinky but now its a state thang i dont know bout everyone else but both my toys will be on bumper or ill drivem into the OHIO :biggrin: :machinegun:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> i had lots of respect for you an pinky but now its a state thang i dont know bout everyone else but both my toys will be on bumper or ill drivem into the OHIO :biggrin:  :machinegun:
> [/quote
> 
> OH.......................................................................IO :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> > i had lots of respect for you an pinky but now its a state thang i dont know bout everyone else but both my toys will be on bumper or ill drivem into the OHIO :biggrin:  :machinegun:
> 
> 
> 
> :0


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Nov 12 2009, 06:19 PM~15648513
> *:0
> *


seriously my toys are hitten really good better then ever but im still runnin stock rear suspension hoppen to upgrade before casper


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Nov 12 2009, 06:22 PM~15648532
> *seriously my toys are hitten really good better then ever but im still runnin stock rear suspension hoppen to upgrade before casper
> *


Thats cool but you can hit high 50's with a stock rearend my car is stock and i had it in the high 50's maybe 60's at the end of the summer :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Nov 11 2009, 07:40 PM~15636367
> *i do have a car that hops........do you? :0  i mean hitting a pot hole in the denali doesnt count either......
> *



Well I don't have one that hops by choice, but you know just as well as I do if I did you would get your ass handed to you. No ****


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Nov 12 2009, 09:00 PM~15648348
> *You can build a 100 hoppers but will they work :dunno:  :biggrin: 20 inches not going to do it :0
> *



hey not all of us got a bag of chips.....so what if my car was double.....lol....so are you ever gonna post the pics up of your car.....or you could pm me one or two....i wanna see it.....


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Nov 12 2009, 09:09 PM~15648423
> *Russ hits 22 inches.................:dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


no that is how big around the head on your shoulders is.....lol


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 13 2009, 10:18 AM~15653699
> *Well I don't have one that hops by choice, but you know just as well as I do if I did you would get your ass handed to you.  No ****
> *


man you ohio guys are mean........  :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Nov 13 2009, 09:04 AM~15654333
> *hey not all of us got a bag of chips.....so what if my car was double.....lol....so are you ever gonna post the pics up of your car.....or you could pm me one or two....i wanna see it.....
> *



What pics the 68 or the cutty :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

Man i can't wait to be back in Louisville again! :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Nov 13 2009, 05:38 PM~15657099
> *What pics the 68 or the cutty :0  :biggrin:
> *


the 68......i aint worried about no cutlass......lol...


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Nov 13 2009, 08:44 PM~15660152
> *the 68......i aint worried about no cutlass......lol...
> *


you better be worried about a monte :0 :biggrin: my big buddy :biggrin:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

:0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :0


----------



## 507$MR.jr$ (Sep 21, 2006)




----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Nov 13 2009, 08:44 PM~15660152
> *the 68......i aint worried about no cutlass......lol...
> *



I will start a rebuild topic real soon .....just for you Russ :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

im coming to break everyone off...........oh wait we sold the monte and my single pump orange 64. we dont have shit to hop


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

you can hop my car jimmy


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

just picked up my new rollback and new hopper project  its dark so pics aint so great


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 14 2009, 01:39 AM~15661093
> *you better be worried about a monte :0  :biggrin: my big buddy :biggrin:
> *


nah its nothing to worry about. i dont care about hopping. i just wanna shut some people up about my car.....hopefully get it to the bumper then put it back on the ground......its all your fault!!!!! LOL


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Nov 14 2009, 07:04 PM~15665779
> *I will start a rebuild topic real soon .....just for you Russ :biggrin:
> *


damn......its all for me......im flattered that you big shots give me your time like that....lol....i just heard and wanted to see pics thats all.....hate to see them but im curious......


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Nov 15 2009, 12:36 PM~15670195
> *nah its nothing to worry about. i dont care about hopping. i just wanna shut some people up about my car.....hopefully get it to the bumper then put it back on the ground......its all your fault!!!!! LOL
> *


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 14 2009, 06:18 PM~15666550
> *you can hop my car jimmy
> *


thank you. cant stand being one of those tools at a show without a car lololol


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

We plan on being there! :biggrin: This time with more inches and paint. :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i wont be too drunk at this one lololololol


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

ha ha :biggrin:


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 14 2009, 01:39 AM~15661093
> *you better be worried about a monte :0  :biggrin: my big buddy :biggrin:
> *



no more monte :thumbsdown: 

I wanna know where the hell the party is at during casper... noone ever knows until midnight, and then its the lamest ever... hell I have more fun getting drunk at the show...

trixies it is..... :biggrin:


----------



## 507$MR.jr$ (Sep 21, 2006)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 15 2009, 03:30 PM~15672207
> *i wont be too drunk at this one lololololol
> *



to drunk for wut i thought you sold all your cars :biggrin: or are going to bust out with the double headed 64 with candy paint :0 :biggrin: 


and Jimmy you can never be too drunk at casper :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 15 2009, 04:30 PM~15672207
> *i wont be too drunk at this one lololololol
> *



Its too cold to take your pants off at that time of year anyway!!!! :0 :roflmao: :wave:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 16 2009, 06:52 PM~15682091
> *Its too cold to take your pants off at that time of year anyway!!!!  :0    :roflmao:  :wave:
> *



It is a indoor show and it is heated so he should be fine. hahahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

ttt


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Nov 16 2009, 03:29 PM~15681859
> *to drunk for wut i thought you sold all your cars :biggrin: or are going to bust out with the double headed 64 with candy paint :0  :biggrin:
> and Jimmy you can never be too drunk at casper :biggrin:
> *


i did sell all the cars well except tommy and marcs droptops. and pinky said i could hit his car :biggrin: and dan there is never the wrong time of year, and tim makes a great point


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 17 2009, 08:01 AM~15689171
> *i did sell all the cars well except tommy and marcs droptops. and pinky said i could hit his car :biggrin: and dan there is never the wrong time of year, and tim makes a great point
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: Oh good times.....good times.....no ****. :cheesy: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## stripclubmanager (Aug 19, 2004)

not taking a hopper but i will be there


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

almost got my rearend in the 63 ,gonna see how high the y bone will get me :biggrin:


----------



## 507$MR.jr$ (Sep 21, 2006)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Nov 19 2009, 07:37 PM~15719865
> *almost got my rearend in the 63 ,gonna see how high the y bone will get me  :biggrin:
> *



No need to lift the back up any higher if it don't hit the
bumper as it is now :biggrin: 

j/k good luck with it and post up some lockup pics :biggrin:


----------



## DerbycityDave (May 31, 2006)

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Nov 20 2009, 04:21 PM~15728171
> *No need to lift the back up any higher if it don't hit the
> bumper as it is now :biggrin:
> 
> ...



why not i thought it was the IN thing to do......everybody is doin it.....lol....jk


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 15 2009, 01:13 PM~15670447
> *thank you. cant stand being one of those tools at a show without a car lololol
> *


Damn I resemble that remark..... :uh:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

you comin joe ?.................. :biggrin: gonna be a fun weekend


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Nov 21 2009, 02:46 PM~15738411
> *you comin joe ?.................. :biggrin: gonna be a fun weekend
> *


WILL TRY TO BE THERE WITH AT LEAST 5 CARS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

I'll be there, not hopping, but showing this...............











OOPPPSSS, wrong pic, this one










DAMMIT, wrong one again, this one


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Nov 21 2009, 10:54 PM~15740733
> *WILL TRY TO BE THERE WITH AT LEAST 5 CARS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEAH THAT WILL BE GREAT :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

I GOT A 73 two dr caddi de ville power everything in good shape runs an drives great ,needs very little work asking 3000 ill have pics up tomorrow if anyones interested


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Nov 20 2009, 01:21 PM~15728171
> *No need to lift the back up any higher if it don't hit the
> bumper as it is now :biggrin:
> 
> ...


ill post pics when we done,needed the rearend to get my rear up even ,an hold more wait :biggrin: bought me one of those lead guns :cheesy:


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## 507$MR.jr$ (Sep 21, 2006)




----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)




----------



## 507$MR.jr$ (Sep 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

IF ALL GOES WELL WITH WEATHER WERE TAKING A COUPLE OF RIDES OUT THERE :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Nov 27 2009, 11:56 AM~15797615
> *IF ALL GOES WELL WITH WEATHER WERE TAKING A COUPLE OF RIDES OUT THERE  :biggrin:
> *



hoppers or show cars :thumbsup:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

whats goin on fellas :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 

hope to see all yall in February :thumbsup:


----------



## pumpsndumps (Aug 7, 2002)

Off to STL to pickup a MAZDA....time to get building for CASPER!!!


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

Double.


----------



## cutty boi (Sep 7, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## 507$MR.jr$ (Sep 21, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

got the monte running and driving great,,just picked up some daytons to hop on so now time for the frame


----------



## cutty boi (Sep 7, 2007)

T.T.T


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 30 2009, 03:50 PM~15824304
> *got the monte running and driving great,,just picked up some daytons to hop on so now time for the frame
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 30 2009, 06:50 PM~15824304
> *got the monte running and driving great,,just picked up some daytons to hop on so now time for the frame
> *



:yes:


----------



## emmy (Aug 13, 2009)

Trying to bring the regal (single)ain't going to do shit, butttttt what ever....going to be a cold build with no garage, but Can't stand to be in the pit with no car again. 


Emily


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 30 2009, 03:50 PM~15824304
> *got the monte running and driving great,,just picked up some daytons to hop on so now time for the frame
> *


thats cool i got a bumper if you want one lolololololol


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 30 2009, 06:50 PM~15824304
> *got the monte running and driving great,,just picked up some danas to hop on so now time for the frame
> *


----------



## BIGSAM61 (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 2 2009, 09:48 PM~15851331
> *thats cool i got a bumper if you want one lolololololol
> *



NOOOOOOOO then the car would stick. :biggrin: Plus that is to heavy for that little old man to lift. :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

he cant make it high enough to stick


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

he cant make it high enough to stick


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 3 2009, 10:01 AM~15857859
> *he cant make it high enough to stick
> *


dont want to either :biggrin: this is just going to be a little double pump,,no more radical for me,, weellllll maybe 1 more :biggrin: get to building ****


----------



## cutty boi (Sep 7, 2007)

t.t.t


----------



## DropedLongBed (May 2, 2008)

byb will b there with a few cars. nothing big.
















somthing new. lol


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

if moneys right hopefully ill be there with a double pump regal


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 187_Regal, cutty boi, CP

what up CP


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Dec 4 2009, 02:18 AM~15863815
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 187_Regal, cutty boi, CP
> 
> ...


Thinking about dragging the cutlass out of the field.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Lil single action ..


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Dec 3 2009, 10:27 PM~15863900
> *Thinking about dragging the cutlass out of the field.
> *


SHIT MORE THE MERRIER :cheesy:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

seen stuff from 09 show cant wait to be there for this one. everything going good gonna be a long drive


----------



## brown81 (Feb 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## 507$MR.jr$ (Sep 21, 2006)

T T T


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

hop on saturday or sunday?


----------



## cutty boi (Sep 7, 2007)

fri sat and sun


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutty boi_@Dec 7 2009, 11:06 PM~15906493
> *fri sat and sun
> *



sounds like gonna be a great weekend!!!

TTT


----------



## 507$MR.jr$ (Sep 21, 2006)




----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

:scrutinize:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

TTT SPOON IM COMEN FOR YA HOMIE :0


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

hope to get started on the monte in a couple weeks :uh: been a little busy


----------



## 507$MR.jr$ (Sep 21, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Check out this video on YouTube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-Zd0Ag_nWg...e=youtube_gdata
Check out this video on YouTube:


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

i wish it was sunny here


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Dec 14 2009, 09:58 PM~15981372
> *TTT SPOON IM COMEN FOR YA HOMIE :0
> *


YOU BETTER BRING THAT A GAME :0


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

just booked my hotel :biggrin:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Dec 20 2009, 12:53 PM~16038071
> *YOU BETTER BRING THAT A GAME :0
> *


i got a lil experience this time homie an a new setup for your ass :biggrin:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

yeah i still havent even started on the monte yet :uh: plenty of time :biggrin:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 21 2009, 10:54 AM~16046680
> *yeah i still havent even started on the monte yet :uh: plenty of time :biggrin:
> *


WE ALL KNOW YOU CAN BUILD A HOPPER IN JUS A FEW HRS :biggrin:


----------



## stripclubmanager (Aug 19, 2004)

just mail all my info the the acceptance commitee


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Nov 28 2009, 02:30 PM~15805835
> *hoppers or show cars :thumbsup:
> *


SOME SHOW CARS


----------



## 81 lac (Apr 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Dec 20 2009, 09:03 PM~16040125
> *i got a lil experience this time homie an a new setup for your ass :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Dec 21 2009, 04:05 PM~16049701
> *WE ALL KNOW YOU CAN BUILD A HOPPER IN JUS A FEW HRS :biggrin:
> *


thats what im banking on :biggrin:


----------



## cutty boi (Sep 7, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 81 lac (Apr 14, 2008)

hope to get da gremlin done in time :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

can not wait we will be there


----------



## stripclubmanager (Aug 19, 2004)

THIS IS MY 1ST TIME TO THE SHOW WAITING ON THE ACCEPTANCE COMMITTEE NOW.IS THERE ALOT OF LOWRIDER'S THERE FOR SHOW


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stripclubmanager_@Jan 6 2010, 12:42 AM~16199608
> *THIS IS MY 1ST TIME TO THE SHOW WAITING ON THE ACCEPTANCE COMMITTEE NOW.IS THERE ALOT OF LOWRIDER'S THERE FOR SHOW
> *


its alot like world of wheels. but there is alot of hoppers I am not sure about the recent years but when I went the whole arena area was for hoppers and dancers. I think they have cut that in half. but like I said its been a few years since I have been there


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea they cut it in half there is nice amount of custom car but only a hand full of lowriders


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

TIMES RUNNING OUT hno: hno: hno:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

Somos UNO Milwaukee willbe out there with a 62 vert and a 74 impala


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Jan 6 2010, 11:18 PM~16209149
> *Somos UNO Milwaukee willbe out there with a 62 vert and a 74 impala
> *


nice


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Jan 6 2010, 02:25 PM~16203298
> *TIMES RUNNING OUT hno:  hno:  hno:
> *



Well I guess Its about time to dig out the truck!!!


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

Not gonna make it. See you guys at the Back Bumper Bash.


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Jan 8 2010, 06:44 PM~16228109
> *Well I guess Its about time to dig out the truck!!!
> *


BRING IT ON DOWN :cheesy:


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

Catagories and rules for the hop? and what day is the hop?


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cookie-_@Nov 4 2009, 04:41 AM~15557865
> *I'll be bringin a single  :cheesy:
> *



...


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*I will be at this event filming!!! Hope to see everyone out there!!! Also my latest DVD Vol.16 will out at this show! Stop by and get your copy!*


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FBPsycho'sDreams_@Jan 9 2010, 04:20 AM~16234419
> *Catagories and rules for the hop? and what day is the hop?
> *


hop is friday, saturday, and sunday


----------



## cutty boi (Sep 7, 2007)

T.T.T


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

This is a really good show , and they like lowriders, I really appreciate you outta town guys comin , if I can help with anything let me know , 502-554-2821


----------



## RIDDLER (Sep 25, 2005)

RO chicago will be making a visit


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

if anybody needs their hoppers striped at the show let me know I will be there friday morning when the doors open and I work cheap


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jan 9 2010, 11:34 AM~16235490
> *I will be at this event filming!!! Hope to see everyone out there!!! Also my latest DVD Vol.16 will out at this show! Stop by and get your copy!
> *


wuz up bro i will swing by and say high


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 9 2010, 10:18 PM~16241526
> *wuz up bro i will swing by  and say high
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## stripclubmanager (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jan 10 2010, 12:39 AM~16241674
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


i will be there big dawg we can do some chatting . my wife may bring my little boy on saturday so you can meet him


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 9 2010, 09:56 PM~16241348
> *if anybody needs their hoppers striped at the show let me know I will be there friday morning when the doors open and I work cheap
> *


will work for beer :cheesy: :biggrin: c u there dolle


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stripclubmanager_@Jan 10 2010, 02:17 AM~16242774
> *i will be there big dawg  we can do some chatting . my wife may bring my little boy on saturday so you can meet him
> *


*Yessir that's coo Homie! You are the one i was talking to at Ron's Shop in Vegas!*


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

wish i could make it but my medical situation is not going to allow it. atleast you guys will win some money now. lol :0


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Jan 10 2010, 10:24 AM~16243251
> *will work for beer :cheesy:  :biggrin: c u there dolle
> *


I hope to have some of my own beer there


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 10 2010, 12:52 PM~16243702
> *wish i could make it but my medical situation is not going to allow it. atleast you guys will win some money now. lol :0
> *



Hang in there jimmy , I'm prayin for ya bro


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

thanks big homie i got my back spinal cord tumor surgery done but it is cancer so they have to remove the rest from the chest and i go in within the next 2 weeks


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 10 2010, 05:09 PM~16245560
> *thanks big homie i got my back spinal cord tumor surgery done but it is cancer so they have to remove the rest from the chest and i go in within the next 2 weeks
> *



Damn bro ... We'll keep you in our prayers


----------



## midwestknock (Dec 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 10 2010, 02:09 PM~16245560
> *thanks big homie i got my back spinal cord tumor surgery done but it is cancer so they have to remove the rest from the chest and i go in within the next 2 weeks
> *


take it easy bruh the midwest and lowrider sport needs you big dog,hope everything works out beyond perfect


----------



## midwestknock (Dec 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Nov 3 2009, 04:01 PM~15551600
> *Noone is bringing shit.... Bush still gots us all fucked up...  :thumbsdown:
> *


fixed :wow: :uh:


----------



## midwestknock (Dec 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 5 2009, 06:34 AM~15568492
> *well this topic sucks :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 10 2010, 04:09 PM~16245560
> *thanks big homie i got my back spinal cord tumor surgery done but it is cancer so they have to remove the rest from the chest and i go in within the next 2 weeks
> *



I wish you the best my friend!!


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Jan 8 2010, 08:59 PM~16230182
> *BRING IT ON DOWN :cheesy:
> *



Do you think that I would ever miss a Carl Casper Hop!


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

I will b there showing th Cadillac.


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

I hope i make it hno:


----------



## stripclubmanager (Aug 19, 2004)

anyone is looking i have to adex dumps i have 2 and 2 1inch port hi-low pumps with #13 gears and a quick charger all for sale

charger- $250 used maybe 2 or 3 times

2 adex- i want $250 a piece

2 pumps- $200 a piece


i can bring them to the show if anyone is interested


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Bump


----------



## hostile's61 (Aug 2, 2007)

chain's and front pump and im good ta go.. :biggrin:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

ITS GETTIN CLOSER hno: HOPE I GET IT TOGETHER IN TIME


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

ha ha i just started on my frame yesterday, :biggrin: plenty of time


----------



## pumpsndumps (Aug 7, 2002)

Brand new dancer in the works as the blazer is retired for good. The new mazda is still sitting in garage and up until two days ago was completely stock..... 
Ive been puttin in about 50 hours a week at the jewelry store and about 20hours a week selling real estate, mixed in with running all the financial stuff for our hair salon and then trying to be super dad on top of all that doesnt leave much time for PROJECT DANCER.... but I have faith, it will get done. Maybe in highbuild primer but at least there to dance!!!


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Jan 15 2010, 11:09 AM~16300535
> *Brand new dancer in the works as the blazer is retired for good.  The new mazda is still sitting in garage and up until two days ago was completely stock.....
> Ive been puttin in about 50 hours a week at the jewelry store and about 20hours a week selling real estate, mixed in with running all the financial stuff for our hair salon and then trying to be super dad on top of all that doesnt leave much time for PROJECT DANCER....  but I have faith, it will get done.  Maybe in highbuild primer but at least there to dance!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB (Jun 9, 2006)

> Brand new dancer in the works as the blazer is retired for good. The new mazda is still sitting in garage and up until two days ago was completely stock.....
> Ive been puttin in about 50 hours a week at the jewelry store and about 20hours a week selling real estate, mixed in with running all the financial stuff for our hair salon and then trying to be super dad on top of all that doesnt leave much time for PROJECT DANCER.... but I have faith, it will get done. Maybe in highbuild primer but at least there to dance!!!
> [/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Jan 15 2010, 01:09 PM~16300535
> *Brand new dancer in the works as the blazer is retired for good.  The new mazda is still sitting in garage and up until two days ago was completely stock.....
> Ive been puttin in about 50 hours a week at the jewelry store and about 20hours a week selling real estate, mixed in with running all the financial stuff for our hair salon and then trying to be super dad on top of all that doesnt leave much time for PROJECT DANCER....  but I have faith, it will get done.  Maybe in highbuild primer but at least there to dance!!!
> *



I suggest you get busy super dad!!! that truck wont build itself! :buttkick:


----------



## trespatines (Jan 22, 2006)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

just got my acceptance letter today!


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Jason's in freedom hall ... Were u at


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jan 22 2010, 06:10 PM~16378301
> *Jason's in freedom hall ... Were u at
> *


coliseum


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## stripclubmanager (Aug 19, 2004)

GOT MY ACCEPTANCE LETTER TODAY


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

This is what I was sayin .. All the lows will be in the colesium .. I love this shit


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jan 24 2010, 02:38 AM~16392155
> *This is what I was sayin .. All the lows will be in the colesium .. I love this shit
> *


some day ill retire the 63 an it ll be on the floor,not :cheesy:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Do like scott .. Pull that bitch off the floor and in the pit


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Jan 15 2010, 02:09 PM~16300535
> *Brand new dancer in the works as the blazer is retired for good.  The new mazda is still sitting in garage and up until two days ago was completely stock.....
> Ive been puttin in about 50 hours a week at the jewelry store and about 20hours a week selling real estate, mixed in with running all the financial stuff for our hair salon and then trying to be super dad on top of all that doesnt leave much time for PROJECT DANCER....  but I have faith, it will get done.  Maybe in highbuild primer but at least there to dance!!!
> *



damn they still have dancers?? been awhile :dunno:


----------



## indycapri (Feb 22, 2002)

Any kind of party Friday night? I'm staying dt louisville.


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

DID SOMEBODY SAY PARTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## brown81 (Feb 13, 2007)

do any one know the classes and pay out for this event :biggrin:


----------



## indycapri (Feb 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Jan 27 2010, 10:34 PM~16433848
> *DID SOMEBODY SAY PARTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


So, whats up?


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

CANT WAIT 

ITS GETTING CLOSER hno:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by indycapri_@Jan 29 2010, 08:03 AM~16449791
> *So, whats up?
> *


same old shit


----------



## cutty boi (Sep 7, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brown81_@Jan 28 2010, 11:25 AM~16438658
> *do any one know the classes and pay out for this event :biggrin:
> *


Call bruce at cool cars 502-969-7600 it's a pretty good one


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jan 31 2010, 07:04 PM~16471252
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


U COMIN??


----------



## brown81 (Feb 13, 2007)

i think southside cruiser will be there


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

18 days and counting..................


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Feb 1 2010, 01:30 AM~16474896
> *18 days and counting..........
> *


holy shit i just realized it was not the last weekend of febuary :wow: wow might just be coming to hang out :biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

What's more important? Ok, shoes for the baby! But then take care of your real baby - your ride!! You can buy all your E&G grilles and spare kits from an Authoized Distributor and save some nice money. No need to go to a retail joint, I got you covered, I'll take care of all your E&G Classic needs! Have any doubt? Positive feedback is off and running for me! (Larryco50) And just on been here a couple of weeks. Buy fron me and it helps my rep and give you $$$ in your hand for you to use on the ladies that want to ride with you.

Larryco50

888-952-0312


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brown81_@Feb 1 2010, 01:53 AM~16473894
> * i think southside cruiser will be there
> *



THINK ?? awww shit, half steppin already.... here comes the excuses...





































LOL j/p... hope you guys make it, its a great time !!! :biggrin:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

17 days and counting.................


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

hno:
IM SO EXCITED


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

1st time on the switch in 12 years


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

16 days and counting................


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jan 24 2010, 05:38 AM~16392155
> *This is what I was sayin .. All the lows will be in the colesium .. I love this shit
> *


i'm stuck in the North Wing, guess thats because I was in Freedom Hall last year


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Feb 2 2010, 04:48 PM~16491533
> *1st time on the switch in 12 years
> *


WELL DAMN BOB :biggrin: HOPE U CAN STILL HIT :roflmao:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Feb 3 2010, 03:50 PM~16500624
> *WELL DAMN BOB :biggrin: HOPE U CAN STILL HIT  :roflmao:
> *


you REALLY forgot "no ****" talking to Bob...... :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Feb 3 2010, 04:50 PM~16500624
> *WELL DAMN BOB :biggrin: HOPE U CAN STILL HIT  :roflmao:
> *


is that a proposition


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

15 days and counting...............


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Feb 3 2010, 07:30 PM~16502831
> *is that a proposition
> *


SEE, I told you........


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

14 days and counting..............


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Feb 3 2010, 05:07 PM~16502558
> *you REALLY forgot "no ****" talking to Bob...... :biggrin:
> *


OH YEA, NO RAINBOWS :biggrin:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

13 days and counting.............


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Ill be trying out my new cam at this one. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Feb 6 2010, 06:20 AM~16530036
> *12 days and counting.............
> *


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Feb 6 2010, 04:40 AM~16530051
> *Ill be trying out my new cam at this one.  :biggrin:
> *


you gonna follow me around :cheesy:


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

SomosunO Milwaukee will be there


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by armadillo-man_@Feb 6 2010, 11:08 PM~16536774
> *SomosunO Milwaukee will be there
> *


WHAT YALL BRINGIN TO THE PIT??


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

sup bob :wave:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by armadillo-man_@Feb 7 2010, 02:08 AM~16536774
> *SomosunO Milwaukee will be there
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

What up chuckie .... Jus waitin on $ then I b ready


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

were staying at the extended stay across town from the show trying to find something to do that saturday before we go to the show


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

:wave: HEY BOBBY :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

i should restate that

something she wants to do last year we went to that big ass cemetary and hung out for a few hours :biggrin:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

12 days and counting............


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Feb 7 2010, 12:51 AM~16536624
> *you gonna follow me around  :cheesy:
> *


If certain people show up it might not be a bad idea. :thumbsup:


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

Looking for a good adex PM me. Thanks


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

:run: :run: :run: IT'S GETTING REALLY CLOSE :run: :run: :run:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

11 days and counting...........


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> i should restate that
> 
> something she wants to do last year we went to that big ass cemetary and hung out for a few hours :biggrin:
> [/quote
> ...


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> If certain people show up it might not be a bad idea. :thumbsup:



yeah security supposedly is on alert for me 



> > i should restate that
> >
> > something she wants to do last year we went to that big ass cemetary and hung out for a few hours :biggrin:
> > [/quote
> ...


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> yeah security supposedly is on alert for me
> yup it was cool
> [/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## hostile's61 (Aug 2, 2007)

> > yeah security supposedly is on alert for me
> > yup it was cool
> > [/quote
> > Your the least of security's problem lol all the ******** that go it's like a regular Jerry springer show lol
> ...


----------



## hostile's61 (Aug 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Feb 7 2010, 08:24 PM~16543250
> *:run:  :run:  :run:  IT'S GETTING REALLY CLOSE  :run:  :run:  :run:
> *


 :yes: :x: :yes:


----------



## airflot10 (Feb 8, 2010)

I can't wait 
















________________________________________-
Car Sponsorship


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Feb 8 2010, 12:19 AM~16546119
> *What up spork
> *


 :wave: NO MORE SPORK, ITS LIL FROMM


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> *Your the least of security's problem lol all the ******** that go it's like a regular Jerry springer show lol
> *


i know that you know that but some people think they have clout


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

10 days and counting..........


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

UH-OH single digits.

9 days and counting.........


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

cant wait


----------



## pumpsndumps (Aug 7, 2002)

my truck isnt even to rolling chasis mode yet......F*CK.


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

Well stop making money and start spending it!!!, Oh wait Did I just say that, sorry Travis! :biggrin:


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

Not too much longer. Looks like it's going to be cold as hell. Right now they are saying tempts are going to be in the 20's. As long as it's dry that is all i am concerned about.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Feb 10 2010, 12:16 PM~16571131
> *Well stop making money and start spending it!!!, Oh wait Did I just say that, sorry Travis!  :biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

anyone got the hook up just talked to the guy from the show they are not accepting anymore cars sucks to here that a week before the show


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

for the hop or the show?


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Feb 10 2010, 05:42 PM~16574805
> *anyone got the hook up just talked to the guy from the show they are not accepting anymore cars sucks to here that a week before the show
> *


are you going for the show or hop?


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Feb 10 2010, 06:59 PM~16575024
> *are you going for the show or hop?
> *


we was taking two rides up there for the show had everything settled took vacation got rooms got baby sitters fought with the sancha for the show and know this bull who is the guy in charge of the show so i can send a girl out there to suck his cock


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

:happysad:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Feb 10 2010, 09:06 PM~16575735
> *we was taking two rides up there for the show had everything settled took vacation got rooms got baby sitters fought with the sancha for the show and know this bull who is the guy in charge of the show so i can send a girl out there to suck his cock
> *



that sucks........the whole process is pretty lengthy to get into that show anyway i think. you gotta send in pics....with a description and then get accepted.....but usually week of if people dont show up that pre registered they usually call up people and try to get them into the show. i dont know if they let them compete or not but i know they usually call people the last couple of days before the show.


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

yeah we send the form with pics over a month ago and now today a week before the show they contact us


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

fuck it we still going car or not :biggrin: looks like the the snow wont stop


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

8 days and counting........


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Feb 10 2010, 09:35 PM~16577489
> *fuck it we still going car or not  :biggrin: looks like the the snow wont stop
> *


bring that worthless bastard louies90 with ya


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Feb 10 2010, 09:51 PM~16576227
> *yeah we send the form with pics over a month ago and now today a week before the show they contact us
> *


last year I sent my app in a month and a half early and they called me at 7:00 the night before the show asking where I was. I told them I never got an acceptance letter and they said someone must have screwed up and it didn't get sent. So I had to bust my ass all night getting the car ready.

This year I got my letter 3 weeks ago saying I was in. You guys may be in the show and they just haven't sent you a letter.


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Feb 11 2010, 02:55 AM~16580229
> *bring that worthless bastard louies90 with ya
> *


damn homie you a fan of his too damn louie


----------



## pumpsndumps (Aug 7, 2002)

ROLLING CHASIS! CAB going on tonight!


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ImpalaMike-_@Feb 11 2010, 08:00 AM~16581212
> *last year I sent my app in a month and a half early and they called me at 7:00 the night before the show asking where I was. I told them I never got an acceptance letter and they said someone must have screwed up and it didn't get sent. So I had to bust my ass all night getting the car ready.
> 
> This year I got my letter 3 weeks ago saying I was in.  You guys may be in the show and they just haven't sent you a letter.
> *


they havent send me no letter but someone working for the show called me yesterday a director named ron he said that they were already packed


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Feb 11 2010, 03:23 PM~16583423
> *they havent send me no letter but someone working for the show called me yesterday a director named ron he said that they were already packed
> *


Thats weak. There could still be spots opened up as the show gets closer. I have to move mine in on Wed. Maybe you can give him a call on Thursday to see if there are open spots they need to fill


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Feb 11 2010, 01:08 AM~16578686
> *8 days and counting........
> *


WILL YOU QUIT FUCKIN COUNTIN :biggrin: hno: :run: :banghead:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Feb 11 2010, 09:51 AM~16581605
> *damn homie you a fan of his too damn louie
> *


i love him :cheesy:


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Feb 11 2010, 05:42 PM~16585197
> *i love him  :cheesy:
> *


lol it seems louie gets along with everybody on layitlow :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Feb 11 2010, 05:36 PM~16585745
> *lol it seems louie gets along with everybody on layitlow :biggrin:
> *


r u dragging his portly ass to casper :cheesy:


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Feb 10 2010, 08:35 PM~16577489
> *fuck it we still going car or not  :biggrin: looks like the the snow wont stop
> *



Fuck it I got time off to go and have my sleeping bag packed with lube and garbage bags fuck that I'm still going :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by onephat70_@Feb 11 2010, 07:39 PM~16586974
> *Fuck it I got time off to go and have my sleeping bag packed with lube and garbage bags fuck that I'm still going  :biggrin:
> *


what motel are u guys staying at?


----------



## pumpsndumps (Aug 7, 2002)

TRADD I SEE YOUR ON LINE


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Feb 11 2010, 05:38 PM~16585153
> *WILL YOU QUIT FUCKIN COUNTIN  :biggrin:  hno:  :run:  :banghead:
> *


7 days and counting....... :biggrin: :wow: :around:  hno: :ninja: :run:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Feb 11 2010, 07:09 PM~16587211
> *what motel are u guys staying at?
> *


onephat70 and louies90 staying at the oakwood motel were they rent by the hour :biggrin:


----------



## hostile's61 (Aug 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Feb 11 2010, 11:42 AM~16583067
> *ROLLING CHASIS!  CAB going on tonight!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Feb 12 2010, 01:50 AM~16589717
> *7 days and counting.......  :biggrin:  :wow:  :around:    hno:  :ninja:  :run:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Feb 12 2010, 08:18 PM~16596672
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


6 days and counting...... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Feb 12 2010, 11:55 PM~16599576
> *6 days and counting...... :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :run:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Feb 13 2010, 04:08 PM~16602895
> *:run:
> *


..... and I have about 2 weeks worth of cleaning to do......


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Feb 13 2010, 04:50 PM~16603785
> *..... and I have about 2 weeks worth of cleaning to do......
> *


 :0 THAT SUCKS, THE IMPALA LOOKS GREAT :thumbsup:


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Feb 10 2010, 08:35 PM~16577489
> *fuck it we still going car or not  :biggrin: looks like the the snow wont stop
> *


fuck it bro, lets get away from the wifies and have some fun


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Feb 13 2010, 07:18 PM~16603950
> *:0 THAT SUCKS, THE IMPALA LOOKS GREAT :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks, seems like everytime I clean one thing I notice 5 other things. Some of it I can't do until move in, but at least I'll have most of the day Thursday, and early Friday for that.


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

5 days and counting.....


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

I hope the snow will be gone.


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

see you all saturday!


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FBPsycho'sDreams_@Feb 13 2010, 07:55 PM~16604165
> *fuck it bro, lets get away from the wifies and have some fun
> *


were leaving on friday night when you homie leaving


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Feb 14 2010, 12:58 PM~16609935
> *were leaving on friday night when you homie leaving
> *


i am leaving thursday night dont know bout u beto


----------



## jsinnz64 (Mar 1, 2008)

PITBULL FRAME 1/2 PRICE WITH EXTRAS,NEVER MOUNTED IN MY WAY,FOR A 64 IMPALA IF INTERESTED CALL 502-639-3102/502-639-3623 PRICE IS $1700 FULLY WRAPPED,SPLIT BELLY AND MOLDED.


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

any good spots out there to party at or any good eats


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

4 days and counting....


----------



## indycapri (Feb 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Feb 15 2010, 12:55 AM~16614106
> *any good spots out there to party at or any good eats
> *


X2


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

I have been getting calls about the rules to the hop. What we have come up with is this, there is 4 hop classes. Single, double, radical, and truck. If there is no class for a certain vehicle it will be either radical or exhibition. Now the single and double class rule on rear suspension will be, as long as the lower trailing arm is stock length and is mounted in the factory location it will be allowed in these classes. If the lower is extended or relocated it will be in radical. Adjustable trailing arms are ok, as long as the lowers are stock length. Now a dayz it is VERY common to use adjustables and drop mounts on the uppers, this is ok. I don't know of any cars that hop that don't use these methods. Trying to keep it simple. uffin:


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Feb 13 2010, 09:29 PM~16604393
> *Thanks, seems like everytime I clean one thing I notice 5 other things. Some of it I can't do until move in, but at least I'll have most of the day Thursday, and early Friday for that.
> *


I hear that, and this Blizzard just makes things worse. I have so much cleaning to do it's not even funny


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ImpalaMike-_@Feb 15 2010, 02:40 PM~16619133
> *I hear that, and this Blizzard just makes things worse. I have so much cleaning to do it's not even funny
> *


snowned


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Feb 15 2010, 12:41 PM~16618183
> *I have been getting calls about the rules to the hop. What we have come up with is this, there is 4 hop classes. Single, double, radical, and truck. If there is no class for a certain vehicle it will be either radical or exhibition. Now the single and double class rule on rear suspension will be, as long as the lower trailing arm is stock length and is mounted in the factory location it will be allowed in these classes. If the lower is extended or relocated it will be in radical. Adjustable trailing arms are ok, as long as the lowers are stock length. Now a dayz it is VERY common to use adjustables and drop mounts on the uppers, this is ok. I don't know of any cars that hop that don't use these methods. Trying to keep it simple.  uffin:
> *


what about wishbones on the 60's impalas? with stock lowers


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

we will be there on sat can not wait


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 15 2010, 03:38 PM~16619519
> *we will be there on sat can not wait
> *


< sat too be in the ville friday evening though should be in ur neck of the woods about 3


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Feb 15 2010, 04:41 PM~16619539
> *< sat too  be in the ville friday evening though should be in ur neck of the woods about 3
> *


maybe this time we can meet up lol


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Feb 15 2010, 11:41 AM~16618183
> *I have been getting calls about the rules to the hop. What we have come up with is this, there is 4 hop classes. Single, double, radical, and truck. If there is no class for a certain vehicle it will be either radical or exhibition. Now the single and double class rule on rear suspension will be, as long as the lower trailing arm is stock length and is mounted in the factory location it will be allowed in these classes. If the lower is extended or relocated it will be in radical. Adjustable trailing arms are ok, as long as the lowers are stock length. Now a dayz it is VERY common to use adjustables and drop mounts on the uppers, this is ok. I don't know of any cars that hop that don't use these methods. Trying to keep it simple.  uffin:
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

cant wait for the show, but if damn snow dont quit, alot people are gonna be doing alot cleaning


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 15 2010, 03:45 PM~16619579
> *maybe this time we can meet up lol
> *


no ****


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Feb 15 2010, 08:22 PM~16621293
> *cant wait for the show, but if damn snow dont quit, alot people are gonna be doing alot cleaning
> *


I already have almost a whole freaking SUV full of cleaning stuff that I'm bringing move in day. I plan on stopping by the car wash near phillips lane and spraying a shit ton of salt/debris off my car before going in. STUPID WEATHER.


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by indycapri_@Feb 15 2010, 10:09 AM~16617456
> *X2
> *


holla at me fri


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

whats the after party plans this weekend john?


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lil Brandon_@Feb 15 2010, 08:56 PM~16622949
> *whats the after party plans this weekend john?
> *


dont no yet just going where ever people want to probley foxy or what ever
just let me no


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

3 days and counting...


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Feb 15 2010, 11:00 PM~16622262
> *I already have almost a whole freaking SUV full of cleaning stuff that I'm bringing move in day. I plan on stopping by the car wash near phillips lane and spraying a shit ton of salt/debris off my car before going in. STUPID WEATHER.
> *


Same here


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> what about wishbones on the 60's impalas? with stock lowers
> [/quote
> Same thing, I don't want to complicate things with a ton of rules. Most of what comes to this show are street cars. No point in building in your car around this show. want to keep it simple. uffin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> > what about wishbones on the 60's impalas? with stock lowers
> > [/quote
> > Same thing, I don't want to complicate things with a ton of rules. Most of what comes to this show are street cars. No point in building in your car around this show. want to keep it simple. uffin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON+Feb 15 2010, 08:22 PM~16621293-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEA NO **** :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Feb 15 2010, 11:09 PM~16622382
> *holla at me fri
> *



you cant go wrong partying with john thats for sure....... :thumbsup:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Feb 15 2010, 11:00 PM~16622262
> *I already have almost a whole freaking SUV full of cleaning stuff that I'm bringing move in day. I plan on stopping by the car wash near phillips lane and spraying a shit ton of salt/debris off my car before going in. STUPID WEATHER.
> *



:thumbsup: me too


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Feb 15 2010, 11:00 PM~16622262
> *I already have almost a whole freaking SUV full of cleaning stuff that I'm bringing move in day. I plan on stopping by the car wash near phillips lane and spraying a shit ton of salt/debris off my car before going in. STUPID WEATHER.
> *



im off thursday.....you want me to drive the 63 for ya lol......


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

NO BS THE 63 IS OUT FOR THE COUNT,i burnt my hd then took it around the block or tried an my tranny went out.so the wifeys cutty will be there but im out of it.see you fuckers at backbumper bash


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 16 2010, 07:05 PM~16631757
> *im off thursday.....you want me to drive the 63 for ya lol......
> *


nah, I got better plans for you..... your one of the reasons I'm bringing all my cleaning stuff. I also don't know when I'm going to be able to leave, my new wheel is supposed to be here on Thursday, but I have no clue what time. Steph has a meeting at 11 am and someone has to sign for the wheel.


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Feb 15 2010, 11:00 PM~16622262
> * I plan on stopping by the car wash near phillips lane and spraying a shit ton of salt/debris off my car before going in. STUPID WEATHER.
> *


Where is this car wash at? I need to go by there today before I move in. I want the closest car wash to the fairgrounds so my car doesn't freeze up on the way there :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Feb 16 2010, 10:38 PM~16633538
> *nah, I got better plans for you..... your one of the reasons I'm bringing all my cleaning stuff. I also don't know when I'm going to be able to leave, my new wheel is supposed to be here on Thursday, but I have no clue what time. Steph has a meeting at 11 am and someone has to sign for the wheel.
> *



well i guess i will call you and see what the plan is.....you know i dont mind cleaning. what we dont get done thursday we can do friday.....


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:cheesy: you all have fun and get back home safe :biggrin: God Bless everyone


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 17 2010, 09:45 AM~16638919
> *:cheesy:  you all have fun and get back home safe :biggrin: God Bless everyone
> *


  Thanks Neighbor

see you guys this weekend GOD WILLING


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 17 2010, 10:38 AM~16638863
> *well i guess i will call you and see what the plan is.....you know i dont mind cleaning. what we dont get done thursday we can do friday.....
> *



I have plenty of extra cleaning supplies. Enough for two people ::cough cough::


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ImpalaMike-_@Feb 17 2010, 09:06 AM~16638440
> *Where is this car wash at? I need to go by there today before I move in. I want the closest car wash to the fairgrounds so my car doesn't freeze up on the way there  :biggrin:
> *


if you are coming down Preston from the malls going towards Value City and Phillips lane there is a big car wash about 1/2 mileaway from the turn onto Phillips lane on the left. UPDATE, the wheel got here a day early, but I am sicker than shit. Been up all night throwing up, and on the magic throne. Hopefully I feel better tomorrow or later tonight.


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Finally here , wish I could be there,,,,,,,.. :biggrin: 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HuIe62FJ3K4...e=youtube_gdata


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Feb 17 2010, 01:28 PM~16641036
> *Finally here , wish I could be there,,,,,,,..  :biggrin:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HuIe62FJ3K4...e=youtube_gdata
> *


 :wow: YOURS??


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Feb 17 2010, 03:52 PM~16640746
> *if you are coming down Preston from the malls going towards Value City and Phillips lane there is a big car wash about 1/2 mileaway from the turn onto Phillips lane on the left. UPDATE, the wheel got here a day early, but I am sicker than shit. Been up all night throwing up, and on the magic throne. Hopefully I feel better tomorrow or later tonight.
> *



hopefully you get rid of it so i dont catch it tomorrow. i will call you here in a bit.


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

2 days and counting..


----------



## jsinnz64 (Mar 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Feb 16 2010, 06:56 PM~16632943
> *NO BS THE 63 IS OUT FOR THE COUNT,i burnt my hd then took it around the block or tried an my tranny went out.so the wifeys cutty will be there but im out of it.see you fuckers at backbumper bash
> *


HEY I GOT A TRANNY SITTN IN MY SHOP,YOUR MORE THAN WELCOME!!! 639-3102


----------



## jsinnz64 (Mar 1, 2008)

PIT BULL FULLY WRAPPED FRAME $1700 SOMEONE TAKE THIS THING HOME WITH THEM THIS WEEKEND..................


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

MOVE IN DAY hno: :run:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

1 day and FINALLY no more counting.


----------



## pumpsndumps (Aug 7, 2002)

Damn, im still putting pumps in. Havent even tested out the new dancer yet. Looks like the Friday hop will be the test run for the mazda.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

good luck this weekend everyone, really sucks i cant make it but i go into surgery tomorrow. so everyone please drink a couple for me


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 18 2010, 11:25 AM~16651113
> *good luck this weekend everyone, really sucks i cant make it but i go into surgery tomorrow. so everyone please drink a couple for me
> *


hope everything will be good with you,see you soon


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 18 2010, 11:25 AM~16651113
> *good luck this weekend everyone, really sucks i cant make it but i go into surgery tomorrow. so everyone please drink a couple for me
> *


GOODLUCK with everything homie if u need anything let us know 

"us mexicans gotta stick together" :roflmao:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Feb 18 2010, 01:00 PM~16652281
> *GOODLUCK with everything homie if u need anything let us know
> 
> "us mexicans gotta stick together" :roflmao:
> *


u know


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE :biggrin: ILL HAVE A RED DIECAST 64 IN THE MODEL COMP :biggrin:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

anyone know were the partys at this weekend or were should we go to kick it


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Feb 18 2010, 02:26 PM~16652864
> *anyone know were the partys at this weekend or were should we go to kick it
> *



At the KFC


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by onephat70_@Feb 18 2010, 07:36 PM~16654856
> *At the KFC
> *


is that a strip club :cheesy:


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 18 2010, 06:41 PM~16654883
> *is that a strip club :cheesy:
> *


yup they got strips of white breast speacial :biggrin:


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 18 2010, 10:25 AM~16651113
> *good luck this weekend everyone, really sucks i cant make it but i go into surgery tomorrow. so everyone please drink a couple for me
> *


good luck to you Jimmy, i really hope everything goes good for you tomorrow stay strong brother, and i will drink a couple for you :biggrin:


----------



## stripclubmanager (Aug 19, 2004)

HAD SOME SHIT GO DOWN AIN'T GONNA BE ABLE TO TAKE THE CAR DOWN MIGHT TRY TO SHOOT UP SATURDAY OR SUNDAY.I WILL MAKE THE CALL IN THE MORNING TO SHOW PEOPLE. SHIT SUCKS

:banghead: :banghead:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Feb 18 2010, 02:26 PM~16652864
> *anyone know were the partys at this weekend or were should we go to kick it
> *


friday night looks like strip culb nite sat nite will be who nows lol

holla at me at the show 




DONT FORGET YOU GO OUT WITH ME AND WE EAT PIZZA AT 5AM SO GET SOME REST LOL


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

IT'S HERE!!!! need to get there around 9 to polish out the hardlines.......


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

one more hour to kentucky somosuno milwaukee will be there


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Feb 19 2010, 12:09 AM~16657348
> *friday night looks like strip culb nite sat nite will be who nows lol
> 
> holla at me at the show
> ...




:0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 18 2010, 12:25 PM~16651113
> *good luck this weekend everyone, really sucks i cant make it but i go into surgery tomorrow. so everyone please drink a couple for me
> *


Good luck with that sex change you've been saving for! I guess next year we will have to call you Jamie!

Good luck brother.


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

SO FAR IVE HEARD ITS FAT UP THERE. THERES 2 ROWS OF CARS IN THE HOPPIN PIT, AND MORE COMING :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## DropedLongBed (May 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Feb 19 2010, 03:14 PM~16663620
> *SO FAR IVE HEARD ITS FAT UP THERE. THERES 2 ROWS OF CARS IN THE HOPPIN PIT, AND MORE COMING :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


very very big turnout. had a great time tonight and ready for the morning


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)




----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

yep i got some tweeken to do in mournen but thanks for all the help getten to the show homies ,now we just gotta get it hitten like it was before i started breaken shit


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Feb 19 2010, 09:36 PM~16667134
> *whats the adress to the show
> *


idk address but you should be able to look up kentucky state fairgrounds


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Feb 19 2010, 09:38 PM~16667148
> *idk address but you should be able to look up kentucky state fairgrounds
> *


all good thanks, i looked it up on carl casper website :thumbsup:


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

byb


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Feb 19 2010, 11:46 PM~16667217
> *
> 
> 
> ...


them plaques going to look good on them car tomorrow


----------



## DropedLongBed (May 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Feb 19 2010, 09:46 PM~16667217
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats how we do it here in tha vill.. lol


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

nice turnout fellas


----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)

62 butthurter carl casper 2010  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Feb 20 2010, 12:38 AM~16667148
> *idk address but you should be able to look up kentucky state fairgrounds
> *



You gotta get that ass end locked up tight. that thing was bucking everywhere.


----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)

car did good Russ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Big ups to Russ on hitting the bumper and doing it more than once. :biggrin: We had some technical difficulties but I think they will pan out tomorrow.


----------



## hostile's61 (Aug 2, 2007)

good job chris and russ.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: had fun taday more fun to come :biggrin:


----------



## 81 lac (Apr 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hostile's61_@Feb 20 2010, 01:42 AM~16667782
> *good job chris and russ.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: had fun taday more fun to come :biggrin:
> *


i busted yo ass :biggrin:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87ls_@Feb 20 2010, 12:30 AM~16667675
> *car did good Russ  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


man don't be saying that, his head is already big enough from his "SUPER AWESOME, ITS NOT A RADICAL HOPPER THAT I DROVE TO CASPER IN" class..... :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

IF YOU ALL CAN GET A CHANCE AND PRAY FOR JIMMY PLEASE DO HOMIES. HE NEEDS OUR PRAYERS GOD BLESS AND HAVE FUN OUT THERE FELLAS.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 18 2010, 11:25 AM~16651113
> *good luck this weekend everyone, really sucks i cant make it but i go into surgery tomorrow. so everyone please drink a couple for me
> *


man MY BROTHER YOU HANG IN THERE CARNAL. I LOVE YOU BRO HANG IN THERE PLEASE I WILL SEE YOU IN TWO WEEKS BROTHER. BE STRONG


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 18 2010, 10:25 AM~16651113
> *good luck this weekend everyone, really sucks i cant make it but i go into surgery tomorrow. so everyone please drink a couple for me
> *


hey homie good luck with everything and be strong bro we mexicans stick together!!!!!!!!


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

on our way :biggrin:


----------



## blue monte ls (May 5, 2008)

any more pic from the show


----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Feb 20 2010, 12:09 AM~16668383
> *man don't be saying that, his head is already big enough from his "SUPER AWESOME, ITS NOT A RADICAL HOPPER THAT I DROVE TO CASPER IN" class..... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Feb 20 2010, 03:09 AM~16668383
> *man don't be saying that, his head is already big enough from his "SUPER AWESOME, ITS NOT A RADICAL HOPPER THAT I DROVE TO CASPER IN" class..... :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Very full pit this year. Wish id had my camera. Keep it up guys. 








whats this, like half the cars?


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 20 2010, 09:33 PM~16674203
> *Very full pit this year. Wish id had my camera.  Keep it up guys.
> 
> 
> ...


OOOO NICE PIC


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

dam ya got me


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Feb 20 2010, 09:46 PM~16674321
> *dam ya got me
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: YOU CAN RUN BUT YOU CANT HIDE :biggrin:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

man there was a whole at the most 25 lowrider show cars what the fuck at least the pit made up for it and fourth street live REALLY MADE UP FOR THE THE TRIP DOWN FORM THE MIL :biggrin:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Feb 21 2010, 06:26 AM~16676454
> *man there was a whole at the most 25 lowrider show cars what the fuck at least  the pit made up for it and fourth street live REALLY MADE UP FOR THE THE TRIP DOWN FORM THE  MIL :biggrin:
> *


glad y'all could make it


----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Feb 21 2010, 07:36 AM~16676844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Does that girl have hair on her arms?


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

it was nice getting out the mil kentucky nightlife is wild had a blast the hop was good yall kentuckyians but it down im fixing to drive back now


----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 21 2010, 11:42 AM~16678087
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what u mean  :twak:


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

anyone have pics of pinkys ls hopping or cps cutty


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Feb 21 2010, 12:22 PM~16678329
> *anyone have pics of pinkys ls hopping or cps cutty
> *


yeah the paint on the monte is hot :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> Does that girl have hair on her arms?
> [/quote
> 
> 
> Nope she's bout sleeved on one arm


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> [/quote


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

hey bob you gonna change ur name now?











maybe chippinbob :dunno: 


:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 20 2010, 11:33 PM~16674203
> *Very full pit this year. Wish id had my camera.  Keep it up guys.
> 
> 
> ...


yea it was alot of car there i had a blast


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> hey bob you gonna change ur name now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> > hey bob you gonna change ur name now?
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Yea somebody pulled a bitch move chuck! Oh well maybe next time


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

show was good saw some real bad ass cars!!! the hop was cool all in all a good trip


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 21 2010, 11:42 AM~16678087
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nope my wifes sleeved on that arm an thats our plaque


----------



## JESSES78CADDY (Feb 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Feb 20 2010, 09:52 PM~16674376
> *:wow: YOU CAN RUN BUT YOU CANT HIDE :biggrin:
> *


u didnt have to circle :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

no pics of my chipper?


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESSES78CADDY_@Feb 21 2010, 08:01 PM~16682005
> *u didnt have to circle :biggrin:
> *


you aint got a billion dolla cam for nutten post the [email protected]#$en pics ninja :uh:


----------



## JESSES78CADDY (Feb 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 21 2010, 08:04 PM~16682034
> *no pics of my chipper?
> *


chiper my ass...the chips are all mine :biggrin:


----------



## JESSES78CADDY (Feb 22, 2009)

i wqas told to post on the other one :wow:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 21 2010, 08:04 PM~16682034
> *no pics of my chipper?
> *


theres a good pic of yours on here somewhere i jus told my wife it looked good ,but i hate the owner :0 :biggrin: j/k


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> > Does that girl have hair on her arms?
> > [/quote
> > Nope she's bout sleeved on one arm
> 
> ...


----------



## DropedLongBed (May 2, 2008)

still no good pics of my cutty fromsat night. damn u jesse. lol


----------



## JESSES78CADDY (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

yu got any good pics of the westsides hoppers


----------



## JESSES78CADDY (Feb 22, 2009)

:wow: is that better ....lol :cheesy:


----------



## JESSES78CADDY (Feb 22, 2009)

west side hopper???????????
:uh:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

what up crew


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESSES78CADDY_@Feb 21 2010, 08:23 PM~16682326
> *west side hopper???????????
> :uh:
> *


pinky an his peps,that was to our right


----------



## JESSES78CADDY (Feb 22, 2009)

sup lil lonnie


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

not much got some more shit done today :biggrin: nice pic bro


----------



## JESSES78CADDY (Feb 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Feb 21 2010, 08:26 PM~16682367
> *pinky an his peps,that was to our right
> *


u know i have pics of all the cars...it is just have to search for the we took 1200 pics lol :biggrin:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Feb 21 2010, 08:28 PM~16682397
> *not much got some more shit done today :biggrin: nice pic bro
> *


bout time you need to get at me soon :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

nice pics j


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 21 2010, 08:32 PM~16682462
> *nice pics j
> *


yours looked real good homie .im ready to ride this summer ..............once i fix my car


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Feb 21 2010, 08:29 PM~16682419
> *bout time you need to get at me soon :biggrin:
> *



will do


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Feb 21 2010, 11:33 PM~16682485
> *yours looked real good homie .im ready to ride this summer ..............once i fix my car
> *


me too bro. your car looked good out there as well. i gotta start working on the little things on my car soon. im ready to ride this summer.


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

Any body got pic of. My truck on BUMPER :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## JESSES78CADDY (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## JESSES78CADDY (Feb 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by s-dime_@Feb 21 2010, 08:35 PM~16682510
> *Any body got pic of. My truck on BUMPER :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


i didnt have my cam with me 2day :happysad:


----------



## JESSES78CADDY (Feb 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 21 2010, 08:32 PM~16682462
> *nice pics j
> *


thanx i got some real good pics of yours :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: lowlow94, JESSES78CADDY, 187_Regal, blue monte ls, lonnie, youngvillan, ohioratrodder, 63hardtoprider, Big Doe, OURLIFE, Maldito 64, s-dime
:wave:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 21 2010, 08:35 PM~16682506
> *me too bro. your car looked good out there as well. i gotta start working on the little things on my car soon. im ready to ride this summer.
> *


mine really aint hitten rite,we had it on bumper then blew a hose then pumphead then motor an it really aint been right since.im gonna flush the whole system an rebuild the pump an change some plumben an if that dont fix it , ill jus cruise the fucker :biggrin:


----------



## JESSES78CADDY (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JESSES78CADDY_@Feb 21 2010, 11:39 PM~16682555
> *thanx i got some real good pics of yours :biggrin:
> *



anxiously awaiting.......let me know what jimmy says about them too.......


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JESSES78CADDY_@Feb 21 2010, 08:01 PM~16682005
> *u didnt have to circle :biggrin:
> *


HUH?? COLBY DID THAT


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Feb 21 2010, 11:39 PM~16682559
> *12 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 12 Members: lowlow94, JESSES78CADDY, 187_Regal, blue monte ls, lonnie, youngvillan, ohioratrodder, 63hardtoprider, Big Doe, OURLIFE, Maldito 64, s-dime
> :wave:
> *



keep your dick out the damn water jets.......


----------



## JESSES78CADDY (Feb 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JESSES78CADDY_@Feb 21 2010, 08:43 PM~16682619
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my dislexic ass had my plaque was in the wrong way


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by s-dime_@Feb 21 2010, 08:35 PM~16682510
> *Any body got pic of. My truck on BUMPER :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


the only day jess didnt bring his cam u hit bumper lol...sorry charlie :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by s-dime_@Feb 21 2010, 08:35 PM~16682510
> *Any body got pic of. My truck on BUMPER :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


LOL I WATCHED THE VIDEO LAURA TOOK OF CHRIS HOPPING YOUR TRUCK, AND YOU LOOKED HAPPY AS HELL WHEN IT HIT. IT NEEDS BIGGER CYLINDERS IN THE BACK IT LOOKED LIKE AFTER THE BED HIT IT STILL WANTED TO GO HIGHER

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: FOR 54IN.


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

Dang my tape got recored ov on the the hopp home was pissed  really wanna c it hope to have a byb plaque soon lmao


----------



## JESSES78CADDY (Feb 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Feb 21 2010, 08:44 PM~16682643
> *HUH?? COLBY DID THAT
> *


  i know he did we cant miss that head :wow:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JESSES78CADDY_@Feb 21 2010, 08:49 PM~16682714
> * i know he did we cant miss that head :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JESSES78CADDY (Feb 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by s-dime_@Feb 21 2010, 08:48 PM~16682705
> *Dang my tape got recored ov on the the hopp home was pissed   really wanna c it hope to have a byb plaque soon lmao
> *


they my take mine away from me after that show lol
:happysad:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ANY PICS OF CHUCK?? LOL


----------



## JESSES78CADDY (Feb 22, 2009)

chuck?


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by s-dime_@Feb 21 2010, 08:48 PM~16682705
> *Dang my tape got recored ov on the the hopp home was pissed   really wanna c it hope to have a byb plaque soon lmao
> *


thats what i hear homie .i told everybody you an your dads cool wit me but the queen says she dont know lol.you shouldnt have said nutten bout her lil sister lol.naw im bullshitten i think erybody n byb said your in so im sure you ll be rollen wit a byb plaque real soon


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JESSES78CADDY_@Feb 21 2010, 08:50 PM~16682725
> *they my take mine away from me after that show lol
> :happysad:
> *


WHY B/C ITS A CHIPPER :biggrin: JK WITH YOU


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

just got home a few hours ago again had a blast alot of bad ass cars at the show and also alot of hoppers :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

Lmao aleast its movin u need anything or help man let me no lots of thanks go out to byb and froom couldnt have done it without u guys


----------



## JESSES78CADDY (Feb 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Feb 21 2010, 08:53 PM~16682780
> *WHY B/C ITS A CHIPPER :biggrin: JK WITH YOU
> *


lol....i will build a hopper just not that caddy its my baby she going to be a show car :biggrin:


----------



## JESSES78CADDY (Feb 22, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by s-dime_@Feb 21 2010, 08:55 PM~16682822
> *Lmao aleast its movin u need anything or help man let me no lots of thanks go out to byb and froom couldnt have done it without u guys
> *


lol thanx homie thats the byb way


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

Lol i hope u guys r koo me and dad have lots of respect for u guys needa add bob built ona budget :biggrin:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by s-dime_@Feb 21 2010, 08:55 PM~16682822
> *Lmao aleast its movin u need anything or help man let me no lots of thanks go out to byb and froom couldnt have done it without u guys
> *


you gotta holla at dale hes the plaque man homie


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

wanted to thank the louisville ryders for showing the westside lowriders love as usual  we had a great time as always,, sorry my monte was really ugly, :wow:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JESSES78CADDY_@Feb 21 2010, 08:55 PM~16682824
> *lol....i will build a hopper just not that caddy its my baby she going to be a show car :biggrin:
> *


I FEEL IT :biggrin:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by s-dime_@Feb 21 2010, 08:58 PM~16682887
> *Lol i hope u guys r koo me and dad have lots of respect for u guys needa add bob built ona budget :biggrin:
> *


you know we like you an ur pops or we wouldnt mess with you so much but you better get your plaque before summer we gonna try to be at every show this yr .you an your dad


----------



## JESSES78CADDY (Feb 22, 2009)

:wow: that blue sdime got after it to day i think he was holding out on us


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 21 2010, 11:59 PM~16682896
> *wanted to thank the  louisville  ryders for showing the westside lowriders love as usual   we had a great time as always,, sorry my monte was really ugly, :wow:
> *


good to see you bro......


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 21 2010, 08:59 PM~16682896
> *wanted to thank the  louisville  ryders for showing the westside lowriders love as usual   we had a great time as always,, sorry my monte was really ugly, :wow:
> *


you know we all got mad respect for you an your ryders .you always bring excitement.an thanks to you an shorty for the info yall gave me an lee bout my troubles wit the tre i promise to have it right before summer


----------



## JESSES78CADDY (Feb 22, 2009)

ok yall ready for some porn :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JESSES78CADDY_@Feb 21 2010, 11:52 PM~16682763
> *chuck?
> *


 :roflmao: YEA ANY PICS OF HIM GETTING HIS ASS WHOOPED?


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 21 2010, 09:06 PM~16683042
> *:roflmao:  YEA ANY PICS OF HIM GETTING HIS ASS WHOOPED?
> *


dont think we seen that one


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

Lot of headache and lees spring adjustment got it on bumper the guy wit the yellow truck was upset i think its all fun and games. Couldnt stop got video of it on bumper gas hopin on preston and in front of my house lol battiers are charged again pumphead was slipin and steel seal was bad cant wait to get new pump head lmao


----------



## JESSES78CADDY (Feb 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 21 2010, 09:06 PM~16683042
> *:roflmao:  YEA ANY PICS OF HIM GETTING HIS ASS WHOOPED?
> *


 what car was his...i am lost lol dont know him
:0 sorry chuck :happysad:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

O WELL I GUESS YOU DONT NEED TO KNOW THEN


----------



## JESSES78CADDY (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks for that pic on here deff not holdin out


----------



## JESSES78CADDY (Feb 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 21 2010, 09:14 PM~16683201
> *O WELL I GUESS YOU DONT NEED TO KNOW THEN
> *


 i am new to this bro ...my cherry got popped at caspers this year...dont know a lot of people


----------



## 81 lac (Apr 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by s-dime_@Feb 22 2010, 12:16 AM~16683219
> *Thanks for that pic on here deff not holdin out
> *


give me a call when you get time charlie


----------



## 81 lac (Apr 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESSES78CADDY_@Feb 22 2010, 12:17 AM~16683242
> *i am new to this bro ...my cherry got popped at caspers this year...dont know a lot of people
> *


:0 :boink: :biggrin:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESSES78CADDY_@Feb 21 2010, 09:17 PM~16683242
> *i am new to this bro ...my cherry got popped at caspers this year...dont know a lot of people
> *


hes talken bout rev chuck he didnt have a car cut he was at the show i guess idk.but alotta of people dont care for him an alot do so idk wtf happened


----------



## 81 lac (Apr 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Feb 22 2010, 12:19 AM~16683263
> *hes talken bout rev chuck he didnt have a car cut he was at the show i guess idk.but alotta of people dont care for him an alot do so idk wtf happened
> *


chuck is a cool dude


----------



## JESSES78CADDY (Feb 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by s-dime_@Feb 21 2010, 09:16 PM~16683219
> *Thanks for that pic on here deff not holdin out
> *


 :wow: :wow: well u showed them up in the end bro....


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESSES78CADDY_@Feb 21 2010, 09:20 PM~16683284
> *:wow:  :wow: well u showed them up in the end bro....
> *


x2


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

Ccall me now if u want dale dnt have ur number3807077


----------



## JESSES78CADDY (Feb 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by s-dime_@Feb 21 2010, 09:23 PM~16683328
> *Ccall me now if u want dale dnt have ur number3807077
> *


u better stay away from my plaque :biggrin: j/k


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks for all the support thanks yall


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

Dnt woory man ill pay for it lmao jk


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESSES78CADDY_@Feb 21 2010, 08:43 PM~16682619
> *
> 
> 
> ...


haha this is shawna I took this picture :biggrin:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JESSES78CADDY_@Feb 21 2010, 08:14 PM~16682200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn my car looked good :0 :biggrin: oo this is shawna


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> > Does that girl have hair on her arms?
> > [/quote
> > Nope she's bout sleeved on one arm
> 
> ...


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by s-dime_@Feb 21 2010, 09:32 PM~16683476
> *Dnt woory man ill pay for it lmao jk
> *


HEY ME AND YOU ARE GONNA BE THE YOUNGEST GUYS IN LOUISVILLE WITH SHORT BED, SHORT CAB PICKUPS :biggrin: 
I CANT WAIT TIL I GET THAT GMC OFF MY GRANDPA


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Feb 21 2010, 09:41 PM~16683561
> *haha If I had hair like that on my arm we would be in some serious trouble  :0  :biggrin: this is shawna
> *


LMFAO WOLFMAN ARMS  JK


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

Offical members


----------



## 81 lac (Apr 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by s-dime_@Feb 22 2010, 12:46 AM~16683665
> *Offical members
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

Cant put plaque in bak window then people cant c it when its on bumper unless they bent down :biggrin:


----------



## 81 lac (Apr 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by s-dime_@Feb 22 2010, 12:56 AM~16683838
> *Cant put plaque in bak window then people cant c it when its on bumper unless they bent down :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: the backyard basher


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up BYB how you guys do


----------



## 81 lac (Apr 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 22 2010, 01:20 AM~16684191
> *wuz up BYB how you guys do
> *


what up D


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Feb 22 2010, 12:19 AM~16683263
> *hes talken bout rev chuck he didnt have a car cut he was at the show i guess idk.but alotta of people dont care for him an alot do so idk wtf happened
> *


chuck is a good dude, he had problems with Drop Mob and was supposed to fight them and they called security on him as soon as they seen him.


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

Lol hell yea


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Feb 21 2010, 09:56 PM~16681917
> *nope my wifes sleeved on that arm an thats our plaque
> *


No disrespect but the picture just looked like she was holding a piece of fur or something. I would have never guessed that was a plaque.


----------



## pumpsndumps (Aug 7, 2002)

Anyone get any good pics of my mazda?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81 lac_@Feb 22 2010, 12:45 AM~16684546
> *what up D
> *


nm resting from the weekend lol


----------



## 81 lac (Apr 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 22 2010, 10:50 AM~16686833
> *nm resting from the weekend lol
> *


i think i need 1 or 2 more plaques i'll let you know tonite


----------



## DropedLongBed (May 2, 2008)

welcome to the club lil charlie. i got some pics but cant find my camera yet,


----------



## 1DISTURBEDBITCH (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 22 2010, 05:15 AM~16686429
> *No disrespect but the picture just looked like she was holding a piece of fur or something. I would have never guessed that was a plaque.
> *


Its all good did not take it that way lol thought it was pretty funny


----------



## JESSES78CADDY (Feb 22, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Feb 22 2010, 09:29 AM~16686731
> *Anyone get any good pics of my mazda?
> *


  









gReaT jOb TrAvIs.... :biggrin:


----------



## pumpsndumps (Aug 7, 2002)




----------



## pumpsndumps (Aug 7, 2002)

Thanks NORMA!


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Feb 22 2010, 12:07 PM~16687814
> *Thanks NORMA!
> *


*
No problemo....  Im gonna post the rest of the pics on myspace. :biggrin: *


----------



## pumpsndumps (Aug 7, 2002)

Thanks for letting me use the "CCE GIRL" clipboard.....lol.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

come on now.......i know that camera got a pic of my car on the bumper.......


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 22 2010, 02:12 PM~16688327
> *come on now.......i know that camera got a pic of my car on the bumper.......
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81 lac+Feb 22 2010, 09:59 AM~16686869-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looking good piper


----------



## durty sanchez (Nov 7, 2008)

who was the fat chick that was being shitty in the pitts this weekend? i think she was hangin with RnL :uh:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

There will be some more requirements on the competition vehicles for next year. Starting with CHAINS. They will be required on all vehicles. We don't need anyone to get hurt. Way to many front end issues this weekend. There will be others, I will be putting them together soon. I'll keep you posted uffin:


----------



## hostile's61 (Aug 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Feb 22 2010, 11:36 AM~16688489
> *There will be some more requirements on the competition vehicles for next year. Starting with CHAINS. They will be required on all vehicles. We don't need anyone to get hurt. Way to many front end issues this weekend. There will be others, I will be putting them together soon. I'll keep you posted  uffin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> who was the fat chick that was being shitty in the pitts this weekend? i think she was hangin with RnL :uh:
> [/quote
> 
> that was russ :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Feb 22 2010, 02:36 PM~16688489
> *There will be some more requirements on the competition vehicles for next year. Starting with CHAINS. They will be required on all vehicles. We don't need anyone to get hurt. Way to many front end issues this weekend. There will be others, I will be putting them together soon. I'll keep you posted  uffin:
> *


y'all did a good job considering the amount of cars ... And travis only had to mention the chains like 5 times lmao


----------



## 81 lac (Apr 14, 2008)

> > who was the fat chick that was being shitty in the pitts this weekend? i think she was hangin with RnL :uh:
> > [/quote
> >
> > that was russ :dunno: :dunno:
> ...


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> > who was the fat chick that was being shitty in the pitts this weekend? i think she was hangin with RnL :uh:
> > [/quote
> >
> > that was russ :dunno: :dunno:
> ...


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

Fuck u bob u have no room to talk and fuck u too lee lol


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

we all set up shop!


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

I will say, we are very greatful for the support we saw this weekend. The show has been growing every year. So many people have shown improvements this year which is what it's all about. Love to see that. I guess everybody realized they just needed CCE in the trunk :biggrin: We would like to thank everybody for there support and hope that everyone enjoyed themselves. It was a great start for a new year. uffin:


----------



## DropedLongBed (May 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Feb 22 2010, 12:56 PM~16689118
> *I will say, we are very greatful for the support we saw this weekend. The show has been growing every year. So many people have shown improvements this year which is what it's all about. Love to see that. I guess everybody realized they just needed CCE in the trunk  :biggrin: We would like to thank everybody for there support and hope that everyone enjoyed themselves. It was a great start for a new year. uffin:
> *


byb runnin all cce n tha trunk. i know we didnt do the best but i was happy with my car. AND I GOT CHAINS.lol great show,and thanks for the advice on the 63.


----------



## 1DISTURBEDBITCH (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DropedLongBed_@Feb 22 2010, 01:03 PM~16689174
> *byb runnin all cce n tha trunk. i know we didnt do the best but i was happy with my car. AND I GOT CHAINS.lol  great  show,and thanks for the advice on the 63.
> *


haha my car did good till itouched it then the ball jooint broke but i got the chains not just on it :0


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Gorilla Bob, brown81, lowlow94, 1DISTURBEDBITCH
:wave: BOB & SHAWNA


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

whats up lay it low :biggrin:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 

i know i had a damn good time  :thumbsup:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Feb 22 2010, 01:07 PM~16687811
> *
> 
> 
> ...



truck was lookin good travis :thumbsup: 

glad you put another one together :biggrin:


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

fromm on that pic we doin the ean with it rock with it javascript:emoticon(':biggrin:')


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

x 2


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

user posted image
lookin good travis nice pancake emoticon(':0')


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by s-dime_@Feb 21 2010, 11:55 PM~16682822
> *Lmao aleast its movin u need anything or help man let me no lots of thanks go out to byb and froom couldnt have done it without u guys
> *



ITS FROMM NOT ( FROOM )

BUT ANY TIME :biggrin: :thumbsup: 

ON BUMPER :h5:


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

i spelled it right this last time javascript:emoticon(':wow:')


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by s-dime_@Feb 22 2010, 07:06 PM~16690608
> *fromm on that pic we doin the ean with it rock with it javascript:emoticon(':biggrin:')
> *


thats how we do it on BUMPER :h5:


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

lol i was hypedjavascript:emoticon(':biggrin:') glad to c ur stuff on bumper kris was talkin crap at work today he said its b 2 year and im on bumper it took u 6 but its took him 7 years and 30,000 dollars later and it way from bumper


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by s-dime_@Feb 22 2010, 07:31 PM~16690867
> *lol i was hypedjavascript:emoticon(':biggrin:') glad to c ur stuff on bumper kris was talkin crap at work today he said its b 2 year and im on bumper it took u 6 but its took him 7 years and 30,000 dollars later and it way from bumper
> *


hes just FUCKIN JEALOUS THE HE AINT ON FUCKIN BUMPER WITH TWO PUMP

LIKE HES SAID TWO PISTONS ARE GUARANTEED ON BUMPER :dunno: 

UNLESS IM BLIND I DID DIDNT FUCKIN SEE IT :nosad: 

AND I DIDNT HAVE SOMEONE HELPING THROUGH THE YEARS THAT KNEW SHIT LIKE I KNOW NOW!!!!!!!

BUT WHEN HE FINALLY GETS SOMETHING FUCKIN BUMPER HE NEEDS TO QUIT RUNNIN 

HIS FUCKIN MOUTH

CUZ MY SHIT IS HITTIN









CUZ I SAW MY SHIT ON BUMPER AND HEARD IT TOO AND SO DID HE :yes:


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Feb 22 2010, 12:56 PM~16689118
> *I will say, we are very greatful for the support we saw this weekend. The show has been growing every year. So many people have shown improvements this year which is what it's all about. Love to see that. I guess everybody realized they just needed CCE in the trunk  :biggrin: We would like to thank everybody for there support and hope that everyone enjoyed themselves. It was a great start for a new year. uffin:
> *


You need to tell your boss to bring back SOUTHERN SHOW DOWN. That would help keep the Midwest going and Louisville going.


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE CUSTOMIZER_@Feb 22 2010, 08:46 PM~16691547
> *You need to tell your boss to bring back SOUTHERN SHOW DOWN. That would help keep the Midwest going and Louisville going.
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## DropedLongBed (May 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE CUSTOMIZER_@Feb 22 2010, 05:46 PM~16691547
> *You need to tell your boss to bring back SOUTHERN SHOW DOWN. That would help keep the Midwest going and Louisville going.
> *


times 2. probably one of my favorits.wish we could get this one back to louisville.


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

x 2 :biggrin: i can b on bumper there 2


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

me to pull up :biggrin:


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Feb 21 2010, 12:46 PM~16678119
> *it was nice getting out the mil kentucky nightlife is wild had a blast the hop was good yall kentuckyians but it down im fixing to drive back now
> *


glad you made it out and had a good time homie, you all should bring your cars down to our picnic may 30th Individuals 2nd annual back bumper bash :biggrin:


----------



## 1DISTURBEDBITCH (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DropedLongBed_@Feb 22 2010, 05:48 PM~16691579
> *times 2. probably one of my favorits.wish we could get this one back to louisville.
> *


x3456


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE CUSTOMIZER_@Feb 22 2010, 07:46 PM~16691547
> *You need to tell your boss to bring back SOUTHERN SHOW DOWN. That would help keep the Midwest going and Louisville going.
> *


x3456789 i think it would be a hell of a show just look at the hop from casper


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

the lowrider game is really comin bak i mean back in the day it was live but now i think its even liver if thats a word!!!!! :happysad:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea alot of people coming back out i would love to see showdown back hell i love coming to louisville for shows


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

man i just got into it a year ago and i think its on of the funiest most addicting thing i have done


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by s-dime_@Feb 22 2010, 09:42 PM~16692928
> *man i just got into it a year ago and i think its on of the funiest most addicting thing i have done
> *


yea i sold my car about 4 years ago and did mostly the lowrider bike stuff now i am looking for a car to put some hydros on :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

piper mazda
O89qVLpjVKE&feature


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

DAMN I WISH I COULD'VE MADE IT TO BUMPER FEST,LOOKS LIKE EVERYBODYS CARS WERE WORKIN.NICE TURNOUT. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Feb 22 2010, 09:58 PM~16693144
> *DAMN I WISH I COULD'VE MADE IT TO BUMPER FEST,LOOKS LIKE EVERYBODYS CARS WERE WORKIN.NICE TURNOUT. :biggrin:
> *


yea they was


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

i just got a email from i a girl i dnt have a clue who it is but she has alsome pics of some cars tell me what u have and ill ask if she has pics


----------



## 1DISTURBEDBITCH (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Feb 22 2010, 05:38 PM~16691482
> *hes just FUCKIN JEALOUS THE HE AINT ON FUCKIN BUMPER WITH TWO PUMP
> 
> LIKE HES SAID TWO PISTONS ARE GUARANTEED ON BUMPER  :dunno:
> ...


 :0 :0 gettem fromm tell laura I said hi :wave:


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

I had a good time at casper this year :biggrin: It was nice to see every ones cars doing so good 

2010 should be a good year for the hop game can't wait for summer  


did any one get any pics or video of my car when it did 59 i don't have any :angry:


----------



## brown81 (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by s-dime_@Feb 22 2010, 08:21 PM~16693470
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good job on getting that 52' on the bumper :thumbsup:


----------



## 1DISTURBEDBITCH (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Feb 22 2010, 09:21 PM~16694501
> *I had a good time at casper this year  :biggrin: It was nice to see every ones cars doing so good
> 
> 2010 should be a good year for the hop game can't wait for summer
> ...


I took a bunch of pictures on my buddies camera he had over a thousand pics i see if he has any


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1DISTURBEDBITCH_@Feb 22 2010, 09:28 PM~16694631
> *I took a bunch of pictures on my buddies camera he had over a thousand pics i see if he has any
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKPTsZ3G7kY


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

:angry: I didnt go...


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

it was 52!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

hope to have pic of everyones car tomarrow


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

Dually and wedge trailer for sale 10gs
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=498638&hl=




Pinky's for sale 10gs
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=527989&hl=


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Hoppers looked great out there in the Ville' ... You guys should bring them down to our show this year, it's a 4 1/2-5 hr drive to Chicago from the Ville'.. Bruce , what up brother! I gotta get at ya soon, expect my call :biggrin: 

*MAJESTICS CHICAGO CAR CLUB
15TH YEAR ANNIVERSARY
JULY 10, 2010
@
Alexian Field
1999 S. Springinsguth Rd. 
Schaumburg, IL 60193 


Be Ready for a Great Time !!*


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

ttt


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

Great hop enjoyed it alot but as for car show :thumbsdown: 5 low lows that sucked was hoping to see more, it was a hot rod show


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

363 days and counting...................................................................


:biggrin: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by armadillo-man_@Feb 23 2010, 02:43 AM~16696676
> *Great hop enjoyed it alot but as for car show :thumbsdown: 5 low lows that sucked was hoping to see more, it was  a hot rod show
> *


Yea it's our world of wheels show .... We used to fill up that whole arena with lows and hoppers I hope it gets that way again someday


----------



## DropedLongBed (May 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Feb 23 2010, 03:08 AM~16697517
> *Yea it's our world of wheels show .... We used to fill up that whole arena with lows and hoppers I hope it gets that way again someday
> *


i told brian at casper we needed to get the whole arena like it was years ago.plus they cut down on the fun level. i like to nose up wit people and the crowd loves it as well.but damn if anybody else wants u to.lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DropedLongBed_@Feb 23 2010, 10:13 AM~16698304
> *i told brian at casper we needed to get the whole arena like it was years ago.plus they cut down on the fun level. i like to nose up wit people and the crowd loves it as well.but damn if anybody else wants u to.lol
> *


ya it would be cool to see some of them nose for get the rulers lol


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DropedLongBed_@Feb 22 2010, 01:03 PM~16689174
> *byb runnin all cce n tha trunk. i know we didnt do the best but i was happy with my car. AND I GOT CHAINS.lol  great  show,and thanks for the advice on the 63.
> *


I glad you had a good time. No problem, hope you get it worked out. uffin:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Feb 22 2010, 04:28 PM~16690830
> *thats how we do it on BUMPER :h5:
> *


Thats cool you got bumper, but next time you have to keep all of your drivetrain in the car. None of this remove parts to hop stuff :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## hostile's61 (Aug 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Feb 23 2010, 10:23 AM~16699398
> *Thats cool you got bumper, but next time you have to keep all of your drivetrain in the car. None of this remove parts to hop stuff  :biggrin:  uffin:
> *


what up bruce bruce.. :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE CUSTOMIZER_@Feb 22 2010, 05:46 PM~16691547
> *You need to tell your boss to bring back SOUTHERN SHOW DOWN. That would help keep the Midwest going and Louisville going.
> *


Can't do a show that costs money and listen to people cry about things. It gets frustrating when you loose money and have to deal with that. I doubt that show will ever come back. It would have been nice to get more people to support it when they had a chance. uffin:


----------



## hostile's61 (Aug 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Feb 23 2010, 10:28 AM~16699436
> *Can't do a show that costs money and listen to people cry about things. It gets frustrating when you loose money and have to deal with that. I doubt that show will ever come back. It would have been nice to get more people to support it when they had a chance.  uffin:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Feb 22 2010, 10:02 PM~16695236
> *Hoppers looked great out there in the Ville' ... You guys should bring them down to our show this year, it's a 4 1/2-5 hr drive to Chicago from the Ville'.. Bruce , what up brother! I gotta get at ya soon, expect my call  :biggrin:
> 
> MAJESTICS CHICAGO CAR CLUB
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hostile's61_@Feb 23 2010, 10:24 AM~16699404
> *what up bruce bruce.. :biggrin:
> *


That elco is whats up! :biggrin:


----------



## 1DISTURBEDBITCH (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## 1DISTURBEDBITCH (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## 1DISTURBEDBITCH (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## 1DISTURBEDBITCH (Oct 28, 2008)

have alot more will add more later doing a few at a time


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## 1DISTURBEDBITCH (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)




----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1DISTURBEDBITCH_@Feb 23 2010, 01:03 PM~16700832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: why so little    :biggrin:


----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 87ls_@Feb 23 2010, 02:24 PM~16701641
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA CHARLIE WAS TOO HAPPY


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

damn charlie i was super proud of u till i saw these pics.... your not on your own switch??????? :uh: 






jus playin bro....looked good in the air....and its not on bumper if theres no bumper on the truck....i think that thing is called a bed!!!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Feb 23 2010, 03:23 PM~16702125
> *HAHA CHARLIE WAS TOO HAPPY
> *



like a kid on christmas!!! thought he was going to piss himself with all that jumping around.....lol

lets get some paint on that bitch charlie!!!!!! ill take care of u homie!


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil Brandon_@Feb 23 2010, 03:42 PM~16702309
> *like a kid on christmas!!! thought he was going to piss himself with all that jumping around.....lol
> 
> lets get some paint on that bitch charlie!!!!!! ill take care of u homie!
> *


HOPE TO HAVE MY TRUCK UP THERE BY NEXT YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

NICE PICS


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87ls_@Feb 23 2010, 04:24 PM~16701641
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn teh s-10 is working real nice


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

wats up lay it low


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

jus playin bro....looked good in the air....and its not on bumper if theres no bumper on the truck....i think that thing is called a bed!!! cool.gif



the bumper woulda been in my way lol i hada make sure i got all the inchs the truck would let me lmao i wanna c hat cutlass doin some inchs


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by s-dime_@Feb 23 2010, 04:35 PM~16702826
> *the bumper woulda been in my way lol i hada make sure i got all the inchs the truck would let me lmao i wanna c hat cutlass doin some inchs
> *



nahh... i might put somethin together one day


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

y not


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

i guess the same reason russ isnt hopping his anymore... just dont want to beat it all up


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

i guess thatas gay


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lil Brandon_@Feb 23 2010, 10:31 PM~16704788
> *i guess the same reason russ isnt hopping his anymore... just dont want to beat it all up
> *



word....... :happysad:


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 24 2010, 07:24 PM~16713835
> *word....... :happysad:
> *


DAMN IT!


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

wat tghe heck russ wat r u thinkin


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

naptown u comin down for bbb


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87ls_@Feb 23 2010, 05:24 PM~16701641
> *
> 
> 
> ...



CHARLIE YOU CAN PUT MY COKE DOWN :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cutty boi (Sep 7, 2007)

ttt


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

u handed to me and it wasnt ever flat if u woulda thought bout it u coulda took a drink in between hits


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

ttt


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

You guys and your hoppers hey is that dead man dan


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Feb 24 2010, 08:17 PM~16716217
> *You guys and your hoppers hey is that dead man dan
> *


good seing you again homie.. we need to get back into this hop game :biggrin:


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

lol what up ronnie


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

You dam right alex we had a fun time when we was on the floor need to show these youngsters what's up haha I'm down


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Feb 23 2010, 01:28 PM~16699436
> *Can't do a show that costs money and listen to people cry about things. It gets frustrating when you loose money and have to deal with that. I doubt that show will ever come back. It would have been nice to get more people to support it when they had a chance.  uffin:
> *


that sucks man, I loved that show.


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

Dam I been on this site for seven year holy fuck batman hahaha :0 :roflmao: :0 :roflmao:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Feb 24 2010, 08:29 PM~16716388
> *You dam right alex we had a fun time when we was on the floor need to show these youngsters what's up haha I'm down
> *


hopefully later this year ill have something done to play with :biggrin: hopefully you can make it to our show this year


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87ls_@Feb 23 2010, 03:24 PM~16701641
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*what did this s10 hit?? single pump??*


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Feb 24 2010, 08:33 PM~16716445
> *what did this s10 hit?? single pump??
> *


 i think they said 51 or 52... single.


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

Oh I got you bro is it gonna be on a Sunday again this year


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

52 single i was so hyped :biggrin:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil Brandon_@Feb 24 2010, 09:41 PM~16716561
> *i think they said 51 or 52... single.
> *


*looking good.... there is not many s10 hoppers at all in the hop game... *


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by s-dime_@Feb 24 2010, 09:45 PM~16716608
> *52 single i was so hyped :biggrin:
> *


*what you running... piston, normal pump??*


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

sup lil brandon :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Feb 24 2010, 08:45 PM~16716611
> *looking good.... there is not many s10 hoppers at all in the hop game...
> *


SQUARE BODY S10S OR SONOMAS NOT SO MUCH :happysad:


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

please tell me someone has a vid of my truck i have still yet seen it mine got recored ov


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

its a half inch fatboy wit a piston kit but i foundout itll hit bumper wit no pressure in the piston lol


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

5 good hit but thats wit a leaky steel seal and a slipin pump head lol :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by s-dime_@Feb 24 2010, 08:49 PM~16716669
> *its a half inch fatboy wit a piston kit but i foundout itll hit bumper wit no pressure in the piston lol
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

i think 1 inch piston pump are over rated


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Feb 24 2010, 09:47 PM~16716647
> *SQUARE BODY S10S OR SONOMAS NOT SO MUCH :happysad:
> *


*yeah i hear ya... over hea theres like 3 s10s hopping... theres alot of rangers and mazda trucks *


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by s-dime_@Feb 24 2010, 08:45 PM~16716608
> *52 single i was so hyped :biggrin:
> *



LOL...... you still are


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

o and a oil systems dump


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by s-dime_@Feb 24 2010, 09:49 PM~16716669
> *its a half inch fatboy wit a piston kit but i foundout itll hit bumper wit no pressure in the piston lol
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *you gonna go for more inches*


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

im tellin ya lol wouldnt u b


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by s-dime_@Feb 24 2010, 09:51 PM~16716718
> *o and a oil systems dump
> *


 :0 :0 *they work good... had one on mine truck but upgraded to ADEX..*


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

i might one day but during the summer i drive it as a daily so idk but it can always got up if it hits bumper than means it can go higher :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

oh yea


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

yea i might but everyone down here has problems with them


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by s-dime_@Feb 24 2010, 10:45 PM~16716608
> *52 single i was so hyped :biggrin:
> *


i thought you was gona give spoon a big hug :biggrin:


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

well c one day y u seem upset when u heard byb?


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by s-dime_@Feb 24 2010, 09:54 PM~16716784
> *yea i might but everyone down here has problems with them
> *


*with what bro??*


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by s-dime_@Feb 24 2010, 08:54 PM~16716784
> *yea i might but everyone down here has problems with them
> *


your crazy! ADEX is the shit! :uh:


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

i wouldve but im at cock level and didnt wanna look gay or spill coke on his shoes :biggrin:


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

with adex if theyre so good then y did kris burn up his car and stuff but im thinkin bout it anybody got one?


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by s-dime_@Feb 24 2010, 10:56 PM~16716825
> *i wouldve but im at cock level and didnt wanna look gay or spill coke on his shoes :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by s-dime_@Feb 24 2010, 08:56 PM~16716825
> *i wouldve but im at cock level and didnt wanna look gay or spill coke on his shoes :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

lol i got it on bumper my self at home next show ill b on the switch lmao


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by s-dime_@Feb 24 2010, 08:56 PM~16716825
> *i wouldve but im at cock level and didnt wanna look gay or spill coke on his shoes :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

yall liked how i angled the coke in my hand to go with the truck dnt yall lol


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by s-dime_@Feb 24 2010, 09:58 PM~16716850
> *with adex if theyre so good then y did kris burn up his car and stuff but im thinkin bout it anybody got one?
> *


*havent had trouble with my adex its worked on mine... *


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by s-dime_@Feb 24 2010, 10:59 PM~16716875
> *lol i  got it on bumper my self at home next show ill b on the switch lmao
> *


 :thumbsup: we gona get dale on his to


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

no anybody who has one ?


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

well u noe ill help im tellin u id throw the 1 inch port block away


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Feb 24 2010, 08:43 PM~16716578
> *Oh I got you bro is it gonna be on a Sunday again this year
> *


it will b on saturday this year and its a show not a picnic


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

i think cool cars has them stock


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

thats kool i cant wait till back bumper bash


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

how much r they and dnt u have to run a seliod for it


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by s-dime_@Feb 24 2010, 09:04 PM~16716955
> *how much r they and dnt u have to run a seliod for it
> *


i dunno how much they are....
yea on 24 volt...i think, i wouldnt know i dont have one lol


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

lol i want one


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

any body gonna chat


----------



## pumpsndumps (Aug 7, 2002)

any of you guys from casper on FB?


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by s-dime_@Feb 24 2010, 11:54 PM~16716784
> *yea i might but everyone down here has problems with them
> *


mine works fine.......


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

Good job lil charlie


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB (Jun 9, 2006)

adex is the shit a must have. no noid either 24 volt just like reg dump.


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by s-dime_@Feb 24 2010, 11:23 PM~16717227
> *any body gonna chat
> *



trucks looking good


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Feb 25 2010, 09:15 AM~16720469
> *any of you guys from casper on FB?
> *


i am. but i dont know if im worthy to friend you! lol just playin. truck looks good. you still got the blazer laying around?


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

got a adex for sale?


----------



## HydroQueen63 (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by houcksupholstery_@Feb 24 2010, 08:24 PM~16716311
> *lol what up ronnie
> *



Hey what's up Dan! How have you been? I didn't know you were on here!


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by s-dime_@Feb 25 2010, 06:12 PM~16724767
> *got a adex for sale?
> *


naw i don t have any for sale but they are worth the money for shure.


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

koo ima get one


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB (Jun 9, 2006)

had a blast at caspers good to see that many hoppers there. just need to focus on safety. way to many things happen thos weekend. atleast noone got hurt. if we wanna contuine to do this show got to be safe outthere. we use to do world of wheels but some one got hurt and put a stop to it. lets not let that happen here.


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HydroQueen63_@Feb 25 2010, 06:22 PM~16724870
> *Hey what's up Dan! How have you been? I didn't know you were on here!
> *


Whats up i sent you some pics of a few cars i painted


----------



## pumpsndumps (Aug 7, 2002)

Donny you are worthy....lol. The blazer is in the garage but as soon as it gets warm out, shes off to the scrap yard!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

i have a set of 14x7's roadsters they quit making back in the 90s, theses are the ones with the locking adapters....there all chrome with gold spokes with all brand new tires and all the wheels are in damn near perfect condition

anybody want to trade for some all chrome 13x7s....i dont care if there chinas.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> any of you guys from casper on FB?
> [/quote
> 
> 
> Bob raymer .... Hit me up


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## HydroQueen63 (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by houcksupholstery_@Feb 25 2010, 09:06 PM~16727886
> *
> Whats up i sent you some pics of a few cars i painted
> *



Oh yea...I got them but I didn't know who they were from. I kinda thought they were from you but I wasn't sure. You should send pics of them finished. I really like the one that is like an old town!

Melissa


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

finally got around to uploading my pics enjoy


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

more....


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

now pics from the show









:biggrin:


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

the last ones


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

I got some good vid of byb cutty i hook u up wit copy asap


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

YOU GOT ME (TOP RIGHT)


----------



## DropedLongBed (May 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sledcross_@Feb 27 2010, 09:49 AM~16741223
> *I got some good vid of byb cutty i hook u up wit copy asap
> *


wich cutty,the red one or the purple one? if ucant post it u can email it to me at [email protected]. thanks in advance


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

ur cutty its my dads user name


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)




----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DropedLongBed_@Feb 27 2010, 03:18 PM~16743306
> *wich cutty,the red one or the purple one? if ucant post it u can email it to me at [email protected]. thanks in advance
> *


lee's cutty carl casper 2010


----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by s-dime_@Feb 27 2010, 03:19 PM~16743317
> *ur cutty its my dads user name
> *


s-dime carl casper 2010


----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by s-dime_@Feb 24 2010, 08:02 PM~16714212
> *naptown u comin down for bbb
> *


For sure, can't miss that one...


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

kool man cant wait thank u troy and frommm :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

and cant forget laura if i didnt spell her name right sorry


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87ls_@Feb 28 2010, 02:29 AM~16747097
> *s-dime carl casper 2010
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

sup spoon


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

I be ready next year


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i didnt make it who did what?


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Crabtree first single 
spoon second single
I beleive Joe 3rd single

pinky first double in his beautiful monte
187 regal 2nd I believe double

rob 1st radical 


And Travis gave u a couple get well soon shout outs


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Mar 2 2010, 11:45 AM~16771538
> *Crabtree first single
> spoon second single
> I beleive Joe 3rd single
> ...


SORRY BOB BUT I GOT SECOND :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 2 2010, 09:44 AM~16770572
> *i didnt make it who did what?
> *


HOW YOU DOING BUDDY,HOPE EVERYTHING IS GOOD WITH YOU.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 2 2010, 08:44 AM~16770572
> *i didnt make it who did what?
> *


when are you going to be done whining and crying about being sick,, so you can come out and play :biggrin: big baby :wow: 
and yes my monte is beautiful in its own multicolord,dented self :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Mar 2 2010, 02:54 PM~16773661
> *when are you going to be done whining and crying about being sick,, so you can come out and play :biggrin:  big baby :wow:
> and yes my monte is beautiful in its own multicolord,dented self :biggrin:
> *


mother fucker thats abstract art right there. lmao i may get enough of laying around half way through the summer. now you fool know i love this hoppin shit shit i need some inches posted up. Piper the pancake looked fantastic on the truck and thanks for the shout out


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Mar 2 2010, 04:38 PM~16773050
> *SORRY BOB BUT I GOT SECOND :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I stand corrected lol


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 2 2010, 04:49 PM~16774674
> *mother fucker thats abstract art right there. lmao i may get enough  of laying around half way through the summer. now you fool know i love this hoppin shit shit i need some inches posted up. Piper the pancake looked fantastic on the truck and thanks for the shout out
> *



Wut up Jimbo I see your fringers are working good :biggrin: 

single pump
the 68 hit 59'
Joe hit 55'
Spoon hit 51 or 52 I think

double 
Pinky hit 52
Russ hit 51


then i got to drunk so thats all I know :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by s-dime_@Feb 22 2010, 11:21 PM~16693470
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THIS WAS HIS FACE........LOL


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Mar 2 2010, 08:18 PM~16775582
> *THIS WAS HIS FACE........LOL
> 
> 
> *


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

lol russ howd u .like them dough nuts u like that face huh


----------



## pumpsndumps (Aug 7, 2002)

> *Piper the pancake looked fantastic on the truck and thanks for the shout out*


THANK YOU SIR :biggrin: Now she needs some paint!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

well it looks like im gonna be out about 3 months but i can take care of u then


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

Theres been a few people out there wanting to see some of my work. Here is an Amigo that I have been working on. Full kustom interior, kustom stereo and TV's. White leather, maroon leather and maroon snake skin. Full kustom top to bottom, front to back and yes that's a 22" LCD I put in the tail gate. Hope some of u like it more pics coming. 

http://s979.photobucket.com/albums/ae278/b...ykustoms/Amigo/


----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Mar 2 2010, 06:18 PM~16775582
> *THIS WAS HIS FACE........LOL
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Mar 2 2010, 09:18 PM~16775582
> *THIS WAS HIS FACE........LOL
> 
> 
> *



:rofl: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------

